# If GSP was the same size as Anderson Silva?



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I was wondering if Georges would be around the same size as Silva, what would be he's chances?
In my opinion, GSP would easily take Silva down, avoid the submissions and GNP him to a TKO or a Submission of he's own.
And even standing up - yes, Silva would have the edge, but I don't think he dominates GSP there, as GSP is a world-class-solid striker.
Maybe this is dumb, I don't know.

What do you think?


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I gotta say Silva, sure it'll be close, but I think Silva's kickboxing would break GSP. Also, btw, do you mean same weight or exactly the same height, build etc?


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

GSP's style is tailor made to beat Silva, i think he could have a decent chance to beat him if he bulks up properly but it would still be hard, if they were the same size it would be much easier for GSP and he would likely be the favourite.


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> And even standing up - yes, Silva would have the edge, but I don't think he dominates GSP there, as GSP is a world-class-solid striker.
> *Maybe this is dumb*, I don't know.
> 
> What do you think?


Looks like you know the answer already? :thumb02:

But seriously dude this topic has been covered sooooooooooo many times with all different scenarios about size and strengths. But the fact is both these fighters each have a hard core/passionate fan base that regardless of what arguement you make for either side it is falling on deaf ears (or eyes? :confused02
To answer your question though Silva wins every time :wink01:

UFC please make this fight happen so we have something else to talk/write about in our/(my) lives.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nefilim777 said:


> btw, do you mean same weight or exactly the same height, build etc?


I meant if GSP was the same build, just in the size of an average middleweight.


And yes, UFC needs to put this together before Silva retires.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that GSP has the best chance out of anyone to take it at his size right now. If he gets his wrestling going and stays out of trouble on the feet, then GSP will beat Anderson Silva.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Chileandude said:


> GSP's style is tailor made to beat Silva


This.

Sure Silva has the best strikes In all of MMA, but If he doesnt land In the first couple tries he would end up on his back getting dominated.

9 times outta 10 I would say GSP by TKO


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Vale_Tudo said:


> This.
> 
> Sure Silva has the best strikes In all of MMA, but If he doesnt land In the first couple tries he would end up on his back getting dominated.
> 
> 9 times outta 10 I would say GSP by TKO



Agreed. I suspect that for a little while Silva would dance around GSP with his majestic striking, but sooner rather than later GSP would find himself in range and Anderson would be on his back. 

GSP has taken down fighters with superior TDD to Andersons in the past. 

Andersons BJJ is almost certainly excellent, but GSP has one of the best controlling top games in the world. He would in all likdlihood avoid a submission. Whether he could GnP Silva into a TKO is debatable, but if he could not he would take the fight on points regardless. 

As said previously, GSP is MADE to beat Anderson, as long as he doesnt stay standing to long. Which he wouldnt


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

GSP can take Silva down on the ground if Travis Lutter can.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Lutter also got some very good ground and pound in before he was subbed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow I can't believe that so many of you take GSP as the winner, a couple of weeks ago this was very different  We go into the right direction! :thumbsup:

I voted for Silva!



Dan0 said:


> I meant if GSP was the same build, just in the size of an average middleweight.


When Dana anounces a Titel fight for Andersons belt, then they would both fight with the same size. The whole Silva is to big for GSP is an excuse for Dana, GSP and everybody else. Silva is only 230 because he just fought at LHW, when he cuts weight again to his normal weight class, then they would both fight at around 200 lbs. GSP walks around at 190-195!


----------



## Baby Jay D. (Apr 25, 2008)

I think GSP would be a favourite against AS even bulking up to MW as he is now, not magically being the same size/build as Silva in some imaginary world.

He's got the perfect style for him. Silvas poor TDD is his biggest weakness, GSP's wrestling would be Andersons kryptonite imo. If he avoided any serious damage in the first exchanges at the start of each round, I think he could keep AS on his back for a long time and do damage with GnP.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

There is no "was someone size". Fighters change at different weight levels. 
To answer the thread, I would still go with silva.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeh if GSP was 3 inches taller, 15pounds heavier and still had the same cardio, speed etc. then yes he probly would win.

As it stands though, ive said before and ill say again this is a close fight.

I am surprised when ppl say either fighter will definately win.



I reckon Silva's BJJ will be good enough to get him to his feet enough to threaten GSP. Silva would work on neutralising the GNP, and then its just a matter of if he can catch him, which i think he can. Though a 3 round fight may favour GSP as its less time where he can get knocked out.

So it obviously wouldnt surprise me to see a UD for GSP, my gut says Silva though.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

At the size he is now I think GSP is one of teh few to give Silva a run for his money and that's due to fighting style. If they were the same size (not just weight) I would give the edge to GSP.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't get this at all. Anderson Silva has already lost to 170lbs. You guys don't think GSP is better than Takese and Chonnan? I know that was a few years ago but seriously... Silva is NOT that much bigger than GSP and GSP's style is perfect to beat Silva.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

lol u guys are crazy, if matt serra took out gsp imagine an elite striker like anderosn. ALso u guys really think anderson has not worked on his take down defence since the lutter fighter. Gsp is amazing but Anderson is on a different level. GSP would not gnp anderson, hell he out performed bj penn but could not gnp.REVERSE THIS TOPIC AND CHANGE IT TO IF BJ PENN WAS THE SAME SIZE AND STRENGTH AS GSP WHO WINS. 9 OUT OF 10 BJ DOES,


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

GSP by TKO


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

I doubt GSP would TKO him. I think Silva by TKO or GSP by decision.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

if the UFC doesnt make this fight happen before Silva potentially retires, I will lose all faith in the UFC. Dana is trying to protect to amazing legacies because he is the one that discounted GSP by saying Silva is too big for him after the griffen fight.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Baby Jay D. said:


> I think GSP would be a favourite against AS even bulking up to MW as he is now, not magically being the same size/build as Silva in some imaginary world.
> 
> He's got the perfect style for him. Silvas poor TDD is his biggest weakness, GSP's wrestling would be Andersons kryptonite imo. If he avoided any serious damage in the first exchanges at the start of each round, I think he could keep AS on his back for a long time and do damage with GnP.


LOL at everyone thinking anderson silva has poor takedown defense.

he doesn't have poor anything.

he commits to his striking, and isn't worried about getting takendown, because he is great on the ground as well....thiago alves was scared of gsp's wrestling and ground game, so he couldn't commit to his striking agaionst gsp....anderson won't be worried about going on the ground with gsp, who can't even finish the guys in his own wieght class.

anderson has good takedown defense, he just doesn't worry about stoping the takedown...he's worried about putting everything behind his punches, kicks, and knees. he commits to his striking. dan henderson's takedowns were stuffed through out the 2nd round, he out grappled nate marq.

Gsp will get beat on at this wieght class, he wouldn't beat dan henderson or nate marq, much less anderson silva.

Every round starts on the feet...anderson is far more elusive than anyone gsp has faced, he has a big reach, and he has a knee ready for mr. gsp when he shoots in from too far out..... anderson silva by TKO.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

I'd go with GSP, for the ground game.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> LOL at everyone thinking anderson silva has poor takedown defense.
> 
> he doesn't have poor anything.
> 
> ...


***********
exactly my thoughts...:thumb02:


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm assuming you mean if they are the EXACT same size? If that were the case GSP would win, he would take it to the ground and do his usual thing. Andersons weak point is his ground game, GSP would take advantage of it.


----------



## Pho3nix (Dec 29, 2009)

have you seen gsp train? he does so much sparring against the clinch and thats where silva is SUPER dangerous. Gsp has the best takedowns in MMA today (imo) and silva cant do shit from his back when hes mounted. GSP transitions so easily in everyones guard. If he could build to 185, thats stacking 15 pounds of muscle. thats crazy. I think it would be cool to see if he can rule the middleweight division like he has the welter. GSP is just crazy good like poptarts. nuff said


----------



## jhizzy (Feb 4, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> LOL at everyone thinking anderson silva has poor takedown defense.
> 
> he doesn't have poor anything.
> 
> ...




what he said.

And even if gsp does get it to the ground it's not like the fight is automatically over. GSP's gonna have a hell of time posturing up to do any significant damage inside of silva's tight ass guard and passing it seems even less gaurunteed.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know. You have to take Silva's precision, timing and anticipation into account. Just because GSP COULD take him down it doesn't mean he would win the fight. Your'e talking about Anderson Silva, even one failed attempt by GSP, one opening, and the fight could very well be over. I think the Griffin fight shows that even when Silva's ******* around a bit he's still deadly.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

GSP would easily be Silva's biggest challenge but I don't see him winning. GSP is a big welterweight, Silva's a big middleweight. GSP is a great striker and an even better wrestler but he would get caught with a face shatterring knee while he chases takedowns. GSP is a great fighter, Silva is just too lethal for him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Baby Jay D. said:


> I think GSP would be a favourite against AS even bulking up to MW as he is now, not magically being the same size/build as Silva in some imaginary world.
> 
> He's got the perfect style for him. Silvas poor TDD is his biggest weakness, GSP's wrestling would be Andersons kryptonite imo. If he avoided any serious damage in the first exchanges at the start of each round, I think he could keep AS on his back for a long time and do damage with GnP.


I agree with this. If GSP can take down Rashad (a wrestler who trains at approx. 220lbs) in practice then i don't see why he couldn't take Silva down. 

Even though it's common sense when you fight GSP that he's going to go for the takedown eventually he usually somehow still does it in an unpredictable way. AS would be harder to keep down then BJ and has long lanky limbs so it's hard to say what would go down with GSP on top but i'm pretty sure he could get it there.


----------



## Bisnauth (May 27, 2007)

With all things being equal physically I would still go with Anderson Silva...main reason I still can't get the lost GSP had against that midget Matt Serra out of my mind makes me think his chin is questionable...this raises another question if Matt Serra was the same size as GSP (not weight) would he win the rematch?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Dan0 said:


> I was wondering if Georges would be around the same size as Silva, what would be he's chances?
> In my opinion, *GSP would easily take Silva down, avoid the submissions and GNP him to a TKO or a Submission of he's own.*
> And even standing up - yes, Silva would have the edge, but I don't think he dominates GSP there, as GSP is a world-class-solid striker.
> Maybe this is dumb, I don't know.
> ...


If he can't sub or KO guys likes Fitch, Alves and Koscheck is he really going to sub a guy who has better striking and better BJJ then those guys.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

just watched "MMA Connected" season finale co-hosted by none other then GSP himself. Joe asked him about Anderson and he said Anderson is too big and is likely to move on to LHW and HW and that a fight with him isnt in the near future. The way he said it was kind of weird, i've heard him embrace the idea before but this time it sounded like he wanted no part of Anderson tbh, ill try to find a link to it, just watched it on TV..


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I think everyone is forgetting that AS has a very underrated ground game. The guy has great escapes, and escapes from everybody. He's also submitted some incredible ground fighters.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I personally have always thought that GSP his striking is way underratted...Kyokushin background that stems from Shotokan Karate....

That said Anderson is a devastating striker, as devastating as he is, I would have to say the over all more well rounded fighter is GSP, hell he's coming from a Kyokushin Karate background and wrestling wise ability to control the octagon wise...I just see GSP winning this fight....

I dont see GSP getting caught in that Thai clinch and if he were to be eating knee's he would soon use one to secure a single leg and take Anderson down, it could play out a couple hundred ways but Lyoto beat Shogun and I think GSP at the same weight natural walking weight as Anderson would beat him too....


See what I did thur.....



alizio said:


> just watched "MMA Connected" season finale co-hosted by none other then GSP himself. Joe asked him about Anderson and he said Anderson is too big and is likely to move on to LHW and HW and that a fight with him isnt in the near future. The way he said it was kind of weird, i've heard him embrace the idea before but this time it sounded like he wanted no part of Anderson tbh, ill try to find a link to it, just watched it on TV..


 
He also said that in a post fight interview saying many people have asked him about this fight but he is walking at 187 and really would need to put on some mass to fight Anderson. Also he stated he thought that the 170 lb div was full of good competition and may move up in the future but is staying for the time being....

All that said, this is a hypothetical scenario where we are assuming they are the same weight....I say GSP, you??


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> *GSP's style is tailor made to beat Silva*, i think he could have a decent chance to beat him if he bulks up properly but it would still be hard, if they were the same size it would be much easier for GSP and he would likely be the favourite.


I'm not sure why everyone thinks GSP is tailor made for Silva. IMO Hendo is a far better wrestler than GSP, and he eventually got subbed.



Dream-On-101 said:


> Andersons BJJ is almost certainly excellent, but GSP has one of the best controlling top games in the world.


GSP would need to get on top, I really don't see him passing the highly underrated guard of Silva



HitOrGetHit said:


> Lutter also got some very good ground and pound in *before he was subbed.*


Point being, he was subbed. Lutter also came in over weight.



Baby Jay D. said:


> I think GSP would be a favourite against AS even bulking up to MW as he is now, not magically being the same size/build as Silva in some imaginary world.
> 
> He's got the perfect style for him. Silvas poor TDD is his biggest weakness, GSP's wrestling would be Andersons kryptonite imo. *If he avoided any serious damage in the first exchanges at the start of each round, *I think he could keep AS on his back for a long time and do damage with GnP.


That's a bibg if, we really haven't scene anyone recently do well against AS's striking at any point in the fights. And once again, AS has fought better wrestlers than GSP.



khoveraki said:


> I don't get this at all. Anderson Silva has already lost to 170lbs. You guys don't think GSP is better than Takese and Chonnan? *I know that was a few years ago *but seriously... Silva is NOT that much bigger than GSP and GSP's style is perfect to beat Silva.


Silva is a much different fighter than he was than, with a much stronger bjj and far superior striking. I really don't think it has anything to do with the size but he definitely fights at a much bigger size than GSP (height and length)



JoshKnows46 said:


> LOL at everyone thinking anderson silva has poor takedown defense.
> 
> he doesn't have poor anything.
> 
> ...


^^THIS



Iuanes said:


> I don't know. You have to take Silva's precision, timing and anticipation into account. Just because GSP COULD take him down it doesn't mean he would win the fight. Your'e talking about Anderson Silva, even one failed attempt by GSP, one opening, and the fight could very well be over. I think the Griffin fight shows that even when Silva's ******* around a bit he's still deadly.


^^AND THIS



Hellboy said:


> If he can't sub or KO guys likes Fitch, Alves and Koscheck is he really going to sub a guy who has better striking and better BJJ then those guys.


^^^AND YET AGAIN THIS

I mean no disrespect to the accomplishments and abilities of GSP, he may go down as the best WW of all time before he is done. But maybe, just maybe Dana is actually on the up and up with this one in saying that AS is too big for GSP. More will definitely be revealed when Silva finally fights Belfort. I say if he makes quick work of the Phenom than there is no way GSP has a shot. 

Even in the imaginary world of making them the same size, I think that Silva is just more technically sound which too me overcomes the robotic style of GSP.


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Rather than quote everything you have just written i will just say spot on Ruckus, spot on. 100% agree, GSP has never faced anyone with the power, technique and speed of Silva every round starts on the feet and although GSP has amazing wrestling shooting for a take down on Silva... it could hurt.


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

I say this should be put up tp a challenge for worlds dealest fighter/warrior that show would be able to come up with the scientific answer of who might could win by calculating the differences based on numbers. I would Predict Silva
726 times out of a thousand though


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Anyone who has watched the Lutter fight know that GSP would beat Silva. Seriously, Lutter's 2nd and 3rd take-downs were SO weak and Silva fell flat on his back and stayed there. Lutter was dominating and had no problem even sitting in Anderson's triangle attempt for over a minute. 


GSP's striking is way, way closer to Silva's level, than Silva's wrestling is close to GSP's wrestling. Silva is just a bad match-up for GSP and there's going to be almost no size difference by the time this fight happens.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Anyone who has watched the Lutter fight know that GSP would beat Silva. Seriously, Lutter's 2nd and 3rd take-downs were SO weak and Silva fell flat on his back and stayed there. Lutter was dominating and had no problem even sitting in Anderson's triangle attempt for over a minute.
> 
> 
> GSP's striking is way, way closer to Silva's level, than Silva's wrestling is close to GSP's wrestling. Silva is just a bad match-up for GSP and there's going to be almost no size difference by the time this fight happens.


You just earned yourself some green, I completely agree with this.


Oh, and for those who said that GSP couldn't finish some guys -
1) He got injured mid-Alves fight.
2) Kos is a guy who took GSP down at 1 point. He is a scrappy wrestler and I don't see anyone controlling him on the ground and GnP him to a TKO.
3) Fitch - similar as Kos. This guy has scrappyness, heart and chin like no one else, people were amazed, how he could withstand GSP's bombs and not get KTFO'd.


Great excuses, aren't they :thumb02:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Dan0 said:


> You just earned yourself some green, I completely agree with this.
> 
> 
> Oh, and for those who said that GSP couldn't finish some guys -
> ...



Yeah saying GSP sucks because he couldn't finish Fitch is insane, it's like saying Fedor blows for not finishing Nog.


----------



## Belfort (Aug 4, 2009)

Belfort said:


> But the fact is both these fighters each have a hard core/passionate fan base that regardless of what arguement you make for either side it is falling on deaf ears (or eyes? :confused02


This thread could go on forever hey because everyone has their own bias. 
But i must say comparing Anderson's TDD/ground game in the Lutter fight which by the way was almost 3 years ago to what it is presant day is like comparing the GSP of today to the GSP who showed up in the first Serra fight. :confused03:


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Wow I can't believe that so many of you take GSP as the winner, a couple of weeks ago this was very different  We go into the right direction! :thumbsup:
> 
> I voted for Silva!


Not sure who would win. I know GSP can take down Silva if a weakended Travis Lutter can. I also know Silva can TKO GSP if Matt Serra can.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah saying GSP sucks because he couldn't finish Fitch is insane, it's like saying Fedor blows for not finishing Nog.


No one said GSP sucked so calm the hell down. The thread starter said that GSP would TKO or sub Silva. I think GSP would go ultra-conservative lay and pray for this fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

tecnotut said:


> Not sure who would win. I know GSP can take down Silva if a weakended Travis Lutter can. I also know Silva can TKO GSP if Matt Serra can.


The good thing is we finally reached a point, were in fact many ppl consider GSP as there favourite in this fight wich really maybe only 5% of the hardcore GSP fans did a couple of months ago! Silva was untouchable for nearly everybody and now all of a sudden he is the underdog in this Voting we did here. Thats in my mind is really nice to see :thumbsup:


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Anyone who has watched the Lutter fight know that GSP would beat Silva. Seriously, Lutter's 2nd and 3rd take-downs were SO weak and Silva fell flat on his back and stayed there. Lutter was dominating and had no problem even sitting in Anderson's triangle attempt for over a minute.
> 
> 
> GSP's striking is way, way closer to Silva's level, than Silva's wrestling is close to GSP's wrestling. Silva is just a bad match-up for GSP and there's going to be almost no size difference by the time this fight happens.


Silva has far improved since then, Duh


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

Silva by murder GSP has no chance unless he does a flying heel hook


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Anyone who has watched the Lutter fight know that GSP would beat Silva. Seriously, Lutter's 2nd and 3rd take-downs were SO weak and Silva fell flat on his back and stayed there. Lutter was dominating and had no problem even sitting in Anderson's triangle attempt for over a minute.
> 
> 
> GSP's striking is way, way closer to Silva's level, than Silva's wrestling is close to GSP's wrestling. Silva is just a bad match-up for GSP and there's going to be almost no size difference by the time this fight happens.


If I can give it you get repped for this post, OFTEN TOO OFTEN ts overlooked how good Travis Lutter is as a fighter and what a real threat he posed to Silva, relationship issues had his head all screwed up when he fought Anderson, he (Lutter) had eluded to these issues while in the house...
 I believe if mentally he was in the right mind frame and had prepped correctly for that fight with the weight cut and all...

That fight would have gone way different....



Dan0 said:


> You just earned yourself some green, I completely agree with this.
> 
> 
> Oh, and for those who said that GSP couldn't finish some guys -
> ...


Agreed...:thumb02:


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

This thread just goes to show you how useless a fight against GSP would be for Anderson. He would win, without question if you ask me, and just look at this poll. "Well if George was the same size.. then he would do super back flips and Chuck Norris round house kicks and throw lightnight bolts like a Olympian god."

These are the two top fighters in the world, and yes I am including Fedor in that list... and the only one to who has anything to gain from a one on one showdown is GSP. Unless Anderson is just bored, there is no reason for him to this fight at any point in his career.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> These are the two top fighters in the world, and yes I am including Fedor in that list.......


Hey come on! Fedor is about to fight Werdum. Surely that will make him #1. How many cans does this guy have to beat before he's appreciated??


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Calminian said:


> Hey come on! Fedor is about to fight Werdum. Surely that will make him #1. How many cans does this guy have to beat before he's appreciated??


Good to have you back Clam, I missed you and your ridiculous borderline-troll posts. :thumbsup:


My favorite part is how you used to say Fedor had never faced someone as good as Gonzaga. Now he's going to crush someone who wrecked Gonzaga twice and he's still not fighting anyone relevant. Cute. 


I can't WAIT till GSP vs Silva finally happens.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Same size? Really? Now the GSP fans are gonna complain and say GSP isn't big enough for Anderson? As mentioned here before, if BJ was the same "size" as GSP, BJ would have the perfect style to beat him. But BJ is smaller. GSP used his size and strength to bully BJ. Yes, he outstruck BJ, but BJ also had to be wary of a takedown. "If" BJ was "the same size" as GSP, I bet the fear of a takedown would not be there. But that doesn't matter. GSP beats BJ 9/10. And that's the way it will stay. One is suited for LW and the other for WW. Anderson is a huge MW and his power would be far too much for GSP and he knows it. But it's pointless to think about "if GSP was the same size". Fact is, he is NOT the same size. And Anderson would murder him.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

If there's one thing I learned from watching UFC it's to never bet against Silva. He is the Fedor of the middleweight division.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Good to have you back Clam, I missed you and your ridiculous borderline-troll posts. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> My favorite part is how you used to say Fedor had never faced someone as good as Gonzaga. Now he's going to crush someone who wrecked Gonzaga twice and he's still not fighting anyone relevant. Cute.


Thanks good to be back.

Man, why all the Gonzaga hate? He's a good fighter. But yes, if he beats Werdum, you can make a compelling argument. 

But let's face it, all of Fedor's opponents have been beaten more convincingly by other opponents. He's hiding in strikeforce, fighting UFC rejects. It's no wonder people question him (apart from the huggers).



ptw said:


> If there's one thing I learned from watching UFC it's to never bet against Silva. He is the Fedor of the middleweight division.


LOL. Uh, no. Silva fights the best.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

GSP should be able to beat Silva in a breakdance contest, but Silva will take it in the Michael Jackson dance-off. Clearly, the only way to settle this is by putting them head to head on _Dancing With the Stars_.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

why not make things a little more interesting.

who wins if gsp has 1 arm and silva has 1 leg?

i reckon gsp would trip silva and land in side control. from there silva would secure a kimura on gsp's remainding arm, winning by submission in the first.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

looney liam said:


> why not make things a little more interesting.
> 
> who wins if gsp has 1 arm and silva has 1 leg?
> 
> i reckon gsp would trip silva and land in side control. from there silva would secure a kimura on gsp's remainding arm, winning by submission in the first.


What if only headbutts and left head kicks were allowed?


Or what if both fighters are blindfolded and can only win by flying submission?


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I would still think it would be a close match but Silva would probably win cause of his crazy dodging.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I dont know why the ufc isnt doing EVERYTHING in there power to get these to fighting eachother, it would easily be the biggest fight in mma history, im sick of ppl talking about it.


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe if Anderson lost 11 more pounds than he has to lose to fight at 185 and GSP gained 15 pounds..


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

HELLO?...Anderson silva beat dan henderson :confused02:

dan henderson has better wrestling than GSP, Punches alot harder, and has been middlewieght, and lightheavy weight champion.

does anyone here seriously think gsp would have a chance against dan henderson?, much less anderson silva.

anderson silva out wrestled dan henderson in the 2nd round, anderson silva out grappled nate marq.

does anyone seriously believe gsp is a better fighter than dan henderson or nate marq?

HE WOULD GET MURDERED


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*...He's not...that makes all the difference...*

...GSP walks around at about 185. Silva walks around at around 210 to 215. Because they are both the pound for pound the best in their divisions, the GSP/Penn 2 fight was the best example of that. GSP & Penn both have the all the tools but the bigger guy won. Georges just simply overpowered B.J and wore him out. I think the fact that Silva has won 2 impressive bouts at 205, for certain he would have more striking power than GSP. One thing is certain: It would bring in the biggest PPV's so far. Taking 2 P4P guys respectively in their divisions and bringing them together at their absolute peaks would be larger than life. The fight would be an instant best. One to remember for sure...


...I picked Anderson on the poll because of his superior striking, height, reach & jiu jitsu. GSP has not dominated guys at 205 like Anderson has. Silva has no problems being on his back...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

*I just want everyone to know that Anderson Silva weighed 182lbs at the weigh-ins vs Thales Leites, and GSP admits to walking around at 187lbs.*


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> *I just want everyone to know that Anderson Silva weighed 182lbs at the weigh-ins vs Thales Leites, and GSP admits to walking around at 187lbs.*



gsp has recently stated he's walking around at 195.

silva is at walking around at 230 right now, but with some fat, since he's been injuried.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> gsp has recently stated he's walking around at 195.
> 
> silva is at 230 right now, but probable mostly fat, since he's been injuried.


230 is an unconfirmed number though. 182 and 187 are not, although I have read that GSP has gained 10lbs~.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> 230 is an unconfirmed number though. 182 and 187 are not, although I have read that GSP has gained 10lbs~.


182 *was* a confired number when that fight took place several months back, don't understand what that has to do with anderson silva today, since his recent fight was at lhw and he had to cut down to 205.

187 *was* a conformed number, yes, but again, what does that have to do with today, when you yourself know gsp is walking around 10+ more pounds present day?


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> 182 *was* a confired number when that fight took place several months back, don't understand what that has to do with anderson silva today, since his recent fight was at lhw and he had to cut down to 205.
> 
> 187 *was* a conformed number, yes, but again, what does that have to do with today, when you yourself know gsp is walking around 10+ more pounds present day?


Well I doubt Anderson Silva cut much to get to 205, he looked pretty damn soft. I'm saying just a few months ago GSP's walking weight was confirmed being larger, so this is sort of an exaggerated argument.

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_And...Leites_UFC_97_Redemption?vid=10004566&tid=100 

As for GSP beating Silva, watch this video and tell me Leites is a better grappler and striker than GSP...


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Well I doubt Anderson Silva cut much to get to 205, he looked pretty damn soft. I'm saying just a few months ago GSP's walking weight was confirmed being larger, so this is sort of an exaggerated argument.
> 
> http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_And...Leites_UFC_97_Redemption?vid=10004566&tid=100
> 
> As for GSP beating Silva, watch this video and tell me Leites is a better grappler and striker than GSP...


silva and his trainers have said anderson silva walks around at 215-220, and the wieght cut to lhw was much eaiser than middlewieght.

who said Leites was a better grappler and striker than gsp?!?!, i don't think you will find anyone on this forum that would say that....i've watched that anderson/leites fight many times, and i don't know what you can get out of that fight, leites just lays on his back like a turtle most of the fight. leites didn't want any part of silva in that fight, and was cut from the ufc becuase of it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> 230 is an unconfirmed number though. 182 and 187 are not, although I have read that GSP has gained 10lbs~.


 
In that video interview thread of Ed Soares he has Anderson right there and he says "you see Anderson right now he is walking at 225 -230."

Just FTR....


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> In that video interview thread of Ed Soares he has Anderson right there and he says "you see Anderson right now he is walking at 225 -230."
> 
> Just FTR....


knew i saw that somewhere, but didn't remember where..thanks. + rep

here's the thread http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/68996-ed-soares-talks-about-silva-lyoto-black-house.html


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Jesus those results shocked me!! In my opinion Anderson would destroy GSP regardless of whether they were the same weight or Georges was a stone heavier. GSP has the wrestling advantage of course but every other department I would probably say Anderson comes out trumps.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

Silva by KTFO 5/10 times
Silva by sub. 3/10 times
GSP by decision humpfest 2/10 times

GSP's striking is tight, but he is no where close to Silva.

Gsp's aggression on the ground costs him dearly as Anderson slips most of the damage and capitalizes on minor mistakes. I'm certain some feel like GSP can control Silva on the ground but Henderson, Marguardt and Lutter couldn't and an inflated GSP won't either. And don't snicker about Lutter...even as a fat ass he has world class jits.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

flexor said:


> Silva by KTFO 5/10 times
> Silva by sub. 3/10 times
> GSP by decision humpfest 2/10 times
> 
> ...


Fo sho'. Very true about Lutter. Someone made a comment about how he showed his weakness against Lutter because he got mounted but to me it just showed how great he is on the ground. He was not fazed in the slightest by his ground and pound and pulled off what looked like a totally improvised mount escape. Anderson adapts to his opponent like no-other and will fight anybody anywhere (Standing/Clinch/From his back). 

However it seems to me that GSP always resorts to exploiting his opponents weak points and comes in with very specific gameplans. Whether it be tiring them out (BJ) Keeping it standing (Poor John Fitch) or as you say, flexor, humpfest (Alves) haha. Its a very clever tactic just not one that I appreciate too much. I prefer the fluidity of Anderson's style


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

It's crazy how majority thinks just because of size that would be the only thing GSP needs to beat Anderson. I'm sorry to say this but Silva is not some guy you can just take down and think that's all it takes to win. Anderson's timing is what makes him great. trust me if GSP shoots in he's going to take some major punishment, and it's not like GSP has an iron chin. This would be an interesting fight, but i think if GSP was the same build he wouldn't be as fast at take downs.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

This board is very pro-GSP.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> This board is very pro-GSP.


I have noticed.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Someone should start a "If BJ was the same size as GSP?" thread. 

I won't because I'm scared of the GSP nuthuggers.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Hellboy said:


> Someone should start a "If BJ was the same size as GSP?" thread.
> 
> I won't because I'm scared of the GSP nuthuggers.


Hahaha dude I know how you feel. People here will burn you at the stake for saying BJ is better than GSP pound for pound but the hell with it. I think BJ will beat him when he has his third crack at it.

Yes that's right I said it.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Someone should start a "If BJ was the same size as GSP?" thread.
> 
> I won't because I'm scared of the GSP nuthuggers.


LMAO...nice!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

roboyobo said:


> It's crazy how majority thinks just because of size that would be the only thing GSP needs to beat Anderson. *I'm sorry to say this but Silva is not some guy you can just take down and think that's all it takes to win.* Anderson's timing is what makes him great. trust me if GSP shoots in he's going to take some major punishment, and it's not like GSP has an iron chin. This would be an interesting fight, but i think if GSP was the same build he wouldn't be as fast at take downs.


It is not all it takes to win, but it is the best gameplan to beat him and his wrestling is his weakest point. Hendo's wrestling is the most recent thing to make Silva lose a round, Hendo just couldn't keep it up. Henderson did show that if you can get Silva down, you can win a round against him, and with GSP having some of the best wrestling in all of mma and tremendous top control, he has a hell of a chance of taking this fight at his size now or if he was hypothetically the same size as Anderson.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is not all it takes to win, but it is the best gameplan to beat him and his wrestling is his weakest point. Hendo's wrestling is the most recent thing to make Silva lose a round, Hendo just couldn't keep it up. Henderson did show that if you can get Silva down, you can win a round against him, and with GSP having some of the best wrestling in all of mma and tremendous top control, he has a hell of a chance of taking this fight at his size now or if he was hypothetically the same size as Anderson.


Yeah so like flexor said, basically he can only win by "humpfest".


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Yeah so like flexor said, basically he can only win by "humpfest".


If you consider it a humpfest then yeah. GSP doesn't just lay on people, he stays busy working for position and doing damage.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> If you consider it a humpfest then yeah. GSP doesn't just lay on people, he stays busy working for position and doing damage.


I dont think he does much damage tbh. Its more like racking up the points with Georges. Except for when he caved Serra's ribs in. Show us more of this please Georges:thumb02:


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> If you consider it a humpfest then yeah. GSP doesn't just lay on people, he stays busy working for position and doing damage.


In using the word humpfest I made no implication that he would lay on Silva and hope for the clock to run out. GSP is very busy on the ground and against Silva it will create a situation that will turn into sweeps, body triangles, arm triangles, rnc's, etc. 

He can't win unless he spends too much effort defending himself on the ground and controlling Silva. His offense would have to take a lower priority in his game plan and execution. Then he could grind out a decision.:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> I dont think he does much damage tbh. Its more like racking up the points with Georges. Except for when he caved Serra's ribs in. Show us more of this please Georges:thumb02:


LMAO, GSP looked like a caveman killing a baby T-rex! Poor Matt and his short lil arms.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> I dont think he does much damage tbh. Its more like racking up the points with Georges. Except for when he caved Serra's ribs in. Show us more of this please Georges:thumb02:





















Thiago and Fitch beg to differ.

Also, B.J Penn disagrees, considering he was so beaten up he couldn't even fight a 5th round with GSP.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Thiago and Fitch beg to differ.
> 
> Also, B.J Penn disagrees, considering he was so beaten up he couldn't even fight a 5th round with GSP.


Tut tut MC. I was talking about his GnP so Fitch's mug doesnt count. BJ was gassed out and he didnt exactly devistate thiago either. I stick by my guns.


----------



## ag8416 (Apr 8, 2007)

silva beat hendo and hendo is a wrestler


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Tut tut MC. I was talking about his GnP so Fitch's mug doesnt count. BJ was gassed out and he didnt exactly devistate thiago either. I stick by my guns.


Fitch got hurt bad on the ground multiple times and took a serious beating down there. He also got rocked standing, but on the ground he was tooled and beaten up, clearly by his face in that picture.

B.J did gass, yes, but he also put B.J away by doing nothing but damage him via GnP. Gassing or not, he put Penn out of the fight from nothing but pure damage.

Thiago was beaten up, he was bloody and swollen, and it was all GnP that did it.

Serra was finished (as you know).

GSP always hurts people, moves into better positions, and works to finish. It just so happens guys like Fitch and Thiago are really hard to finish (that's why they are top of the heap in their division).


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> Fitch got hurt bad on the ground multiple times and took a serious beating down there. He also got rocked standing, but on the ground he was tooled and beaten up, clearly by his face in that picture.
> 
> B.J did gass, yes, but he also put B.J away by doing nothing but damage him via GnP. Gassing or not, he put Penn out of the fight from nothing but pure damage.
> 
> ...


I disagree about the Fitch fight, I think practically all the damage done was from Stand up. Of course he tried to finish Fitch after he dropped but it was the stand up that softened him up. I will have to re-watch the Thiago fight because I remember it as kind of a boring fight where GSP spent alot of time in his guard without ever really threatening to finish the fight. 

This is what I mean when I say he doesn't do much damage. Of course he gives dudes afew lumps here n there from his GnP but it just doesn't seem devastating. Even against BJ it was more like accumulated damage and fatigue rather than one or two huge, fight-stopping shots. When comparing this to someone like Fedor's GnP it just leaves alot to be desired.

EDIT: I want to see GSP fight every fight with his striking like it was against Fitch and his GnP like it was against Serra. If he starts doing that I will be more of a fan.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> I disagree about the Fitch fight, I think practically all the damage done was from Stand up. Of course he tried to finish Fitch after he dropped but it was the stand up that softened him up. I will have to re-watch the Thiago fight because I remember it as kind of a boring fight where GSP spent alot of time in his guard without ever really threatening to finish the fight.
> 
> This is what I mean when I say he doesn't do much damage. Of course he gives dudes afew lumps here n there from his GnP but it just doesn't seem devastating. Even against BJ it was more like accumulated damage and fatigue rather than one or two huge, fight-stopping shots. When comparing this to someone like Fedor's GnP it just leaves alot to be desired.
> 
> EDIT: I want to see GSP fight every fight with his striking like it was against Fitch and his GnP like it was against Serra. If he starts doing that I will be more of a fan.


Do you realize how hard it is to finish Fitch and BJ, even Alves? GSP is great, but if you make one simple mistake against these guys, they will capitalize on it. GSP can't go all out and make mistakes until they are beaten up on enough so they are tired. He uses his GnP to damage them, to pass guard, to move to better positions so he can GnP more. He's always looking to finish, but as any other fighter out there who is of a high class, he also doesn't make mistakes. When you're in B.J's guard (he put B.J away from GnP), you don't go wild and crazy until he is gassed. If you're on top of fitch, you're on top of a very solid wrestler who is quite large, has a solid ground game and is tough as nails to finish or hurt.

You expect GSP to go out there and GnP like a wild make and give up positions for his opponents to capitalize on. He does a serious amount of damage to them both standing and on the ground. He finishes Hughes in the second in their last fight, finished Serra, Finished B.J. People act as if he doesn't finish fights and doesn't do much damage, but the reality is he finishes most of his fights and the ones he doesn't, makes the guy look like Fitch.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> Tut tut MC. I was talking about his GnP so Fitch's mug doesnt count. BJ was gassed out and he didnt exactly devistate thiago either. I stick by my guns.


 
He took Alves down who supposedly had great TDD 11 Times......11 times ever seen Ferris Buelers day off...your son has been absent 9 times...9times...


Then he smashed the shit outta Thiago's face the entire time......he was supposedly gonna lose the striking war, yeah that didnt happen, basically the same applies with Fitch he was dominated...he knows it and he knows he really cant beat GSP, thats why you hear him keep saying there are things I need to get better at....

Nuff said....IMO....


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Michael Carson said:


> People act as if he doesn't finish fights and doesn't do much damage, but the reality is he finishes most of his fights and the ones he doesn't, makes the guy look like Fitch.


This is perfectly said raise01:
I'd rep you if could again.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

A lot of people will disagree with me on this but I am going to say my opinion. I think GSP is the better natural athlete and Silva is the better natural fighter. So with that, either could potentially prevail. 

The problem that i have seen with GSP is that he is a bit tight and tense in the octagon. He has had issues related to psychological pressure as well. If he fights Silva, he is moving up to "his class." Not only that psychological aspect, but he also is going against a p4p best. Silva is very calm and relaxed in every fight and that could pose real problems for GSP. I would put money on a Silva KO in round 1 or 2.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

daveh98 said:


> Not only that psychological aspect, but he also is going against a p4p best. Silva is very calm and relaxed in every fight and that could pose real problems for GSP. I would put money on a Silva KO in round 1 or 2.


And so does Anderson 

I won't say that only GSP gets butterfly's in his stomach, this would also be the biggest fight of Andersons career so far! But I also think, that Silva has a littel egde in the matter of calmness.


----------



## roboyobo (May 28, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It is not all it takes to win, but it is the best gameplan to beat him and his wrestling is his weakest point. Hendo's wrestling is the most recent thing to make Silva lose a round, Hendo just couldn't keep it up. Henderson did show that if you can get Silva down, you can win a round against him, and with GSP having some of the best wrestling in all of mma and tremendous top control, he has a hell of a chance of taking this fight at his size now or if he was hypothetically the same size as Anderson.


Hendo tried to continue that gameplan in the second round, Silva adjusted and tapped him out. Trust me GSP would not be the same fighter if he bulks up for this fight. he would be crazy to move up in weight just to take on AS. Cuz it's either going to be a humpfest or GSP is going to be put to sleep. There is a reason why GSP doesnt stand up with excellent strikers, he's smart i give him that. But AS is the middleweight champ. AS is smart too...he's going to let GSP fight his fight. that style is come to me and i'll mess you up. GSP is not going to look pretty after this fight.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Worst thread ive ever seen....hahaha IF IF IF. Well FACT is hes not Silvas size and will get owned if they fight sorry Canada/GSP nuthugger. Im trying best as I can not to be rude but this is the most ridiculous thread of all time. 

Well IF I won the lotto would I be rich? Im not trolling moderator but yeesh...seriosuly this is reaching. 

Silva owns GSP no matter what the size difference...sorry GSP/Canada. GSP is the best fighter hands down in welterweight but beyond that he wants no part of the spider


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

grnlt said:


> Worst thread ive ever seen....hahaha IF IF IF. Well FACT is hes not Silvas size and will get owned if they fight sorry Canada/GSP nuthugger. Im trying best as I can not to be rude but this is the most ridiculous thread of all time.
> 
> Well IF I won the lotto would I be rich? Im not trolling moderator but yeesh...seriosuly this is reaching.
> 
> Silva owns GSP no matter what the size difference...sorry GSP/Canada. GSP is the best fighter hands down in welterweight but beyond that he wants no part of the spider


Why do you keep saying GSP/Canada? I am Canadian and find it offensive. Just because hes Canadian your assuming only Canadians like him? He's one of the most loved fighters in NORTH AMERICA, you know... the continent.


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

they're both raw talent lol.. fight could go either way even tho im leaning towards anderson silva


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

grnlt said:


> Worst thread ive ever seen....hahaha IF IF IF. Well FACT is hes not Silvas size and will get owned if they fight sorry Canada/GSP nuthugger. Im trying best as I can not to be rude but this is the most ridiculous thread of all time.


Lol do you know what the funny thing is???

They are the same size the difference isn't that much that it would make a huge impact on the fight.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

tecnotut said:


> GSP can take Silva down on the ground if Travis Lutter can.


I hope you are not dismissing Lutter. Travis was (is?) ridiculously talented. He just couldn't get his head in the game. If he had a stronger mind and more desire to fight I am sure he would be wearing the belt right now. He totally had Silva's number until he gassed.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sorry but Travis had Silva in Full Mount and Ground and Pounded him! I never ever saw somebody get kicked away like this so easily when he got Full Mount that was so soft not worth mention Travis that he was close at beating Silva.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think GSP takes this fight. If it were a catchweight of 180 or even if GSP decided to jump up to 185, I still see him being victorious. His wrestling is too good for Silva to handle I think and I'm sure that's why Anderson would try to keep the fight standing. That's where GSP would be most vulnerable, because he has shown he can be beaten there (i.e. Serra). 

The way I see the fight happening, GSP takes Anderson down and lays on him while working some GnP for 5 rounds. I don't really think Silva could submit him, but anything can happen. My vote is GSP by decision.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I think GSP takes this fight. If it were a catchweight of 180 or even if GSP decided to jump up to 185, I still see him being victorious. His wrestling is too good for Silva to handle I think and I'm sure that's why Anderson would try to keep the fight standing. That's where GSP would be most vulnerable, because he has shown he can be beaten there (i.e. Serra).
> 
> The way I see the fight happening, GSP takes Anderson down and lays on him while working some GnP for 5 rounds. I don't really think Silva could submit him, but anything can happen. My vote is GSP by decision.


I agree. As long as GSP stays out of trouble on his feet then he will beat Silva. GSP has incredible top control so I don't think that Silva will sub GSP either.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

im Canadian and i will bet all my credits on Silva when/if this fight happens. Rich Franklin was a big MW and he thought the same as many of you are saying, if he gets in close he can dominate the clinch and/or get the takedown. Rich is naturally bigger and stronger then GSP imo and imo that would actually be a very exciting MW fight. In Richs own words Silva's clinch is like "quicksand" and he is MUCH, MUCH stronger then he looks. 185s dont toss him around, 205s dont toss him around. He grapples with HWs on a consistent basis. 

GSPs striking would be nullified imo he doesnt want to stand and exchange for prolonged periods and it will hurt him bad because that's how he sets up his TDs. Anderson really only has to worry about the TDs imo, he will rule the striking game with head movement and speed. If GSP wants to get slick with leg kick combos (remember Forrest and Irvin throwing leg kicks?? not a great idea imo) but i doubt that would work. I could see Silva reversing that and dropping continious leg kick bombs to wear out GSP.

GSP couldnt hold Alves or Fitch down for entire rounds, he wont do it to Anderson either. Henderson couldnt do anything in round 2 and even tho he did well in round one he never had Anderson in deep waters and Anderson still got up. Lutter was overweight and is a very underrated ground game and he had full mount and got shrugged off like he was nothing and tapped down the road. One of the biggest MWs (Nate The Great) simply got outwrestled and out ground gamed by Anderson and i would venture he is stronger and as explosive as GSP just not with the accuracy and perfect timing GSP has.

I dont really see many ways for GSP to win. jmo


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> GSP couldnt hold Alves or Fitch down for entire rounds, he wont do it to Anderson either.


Yeah, because holding down world-class wrestlers (one of whom was nearly 200lbs on fightnight) is a lot easier than holding down Silva.  


It's like, just because Silva's more popular he's a better wrestler than Fitch? What a joke...


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

this fight could go either way tbh anything can happen in the ring even a more expeirenced and better trained guy could lose at any given time pending the situation. a smaller guy could beat a bigger guy and even if GSP were the same size as Anderson it just is not likely he will win because Anderson is just that much better in the few vital points that it requires to win a fight however it isn't to say that GSP couldn't pull an upset but for anyone to say either way who would win a fight that more than likely will not happen is stupid ok I admit it even my Earlier remarks about Anderson would take the fight, By Stats he may indeed win but any fight can go either way in reality so please stop with all this whining about how unfair us Silva fans are viewing this as Anderson would win, this post is the closests you will get to GSP winning against Anderson Silva in reality anyways, because statistically it wouldn't happen! it would be close, but Anderson woiuld win facts R facts I hate to be the bad guy.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, because holding down world-class wrestlers (one of whom was nearly 200lbs on fightnight) is a lot easier than holding down Silva.
> 
> 
> It's like, just because Silva's more popular he's a better wrestler than Fitch? What a joke...


 thx 4 taking one line out of an entire post to point out.... but no, it doenst mean he is a better wrestler then Jon Fitch BUT Dan Henderson, Travis Lutter and Nate Marquart are all bigger and stronger wrestlers and they couldnt hold down Anderson Silva either but your expecting a guy not as strong and not as big to do so consistently???

thx 4 calling my opinion a joke... it's not based on popularity as GSP is much more popular then Anderson Silva where i'm from. It's about what i have seen and what i think will happen, i like that you think it's a joke because your so certain of what would happen?? Even tho Georges himself just recently said Anderson is too big.

I didnt know getting up from being on the ground was only a skill wrestlers have?? And here silly me thought BJJ would help one get up.... Where did i say Anderson is a better wrestler then Fitch?? Nice way of putting words into mouths?? Do you think GSP could straight outwrestle Dan Henderson at 185?? If so i see your point.

The joke is when ppl think GSP can just shoot right in on Anderson NP.... when naturally bigger, stronger wrestlers couldnt.

Let me add, nevermind Anderson Silva, i dont think GSP could get to number 1 contender legitly. I dont think he could beat the top MWs in the world and Anderson is a step above those guys. I think Franklin vs GSP could/would be a good test to see where GSP is at. You guys are basically saying GSP could beat most of the LHW division if he stepped up because Anderson Silva can beat most of the LHW division if not all of it.

Ppl point to the Alves win as proof he can take on bigger guys... there is a reason Trex arms isnt a MW, he would get stomped on by the top guys.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Intermission said:


> Why do you keep saying GSP/Canada? I am Canadian and find it offensive. Just because hes Canadian your assuming only Canadians like him? He's one of the most loved fighters in NORTH AMERICA, you know... the continent.


Well if you find that offensive then you are a little too sensitive and take yourself way too serious. Anyways, yeah GSP is one of the most popular fighters in the world, not just the "you know...continent"


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

double post.



alizio said:


> thx 4 taking one line out of an entire post to point out.... but no, it doenst mean he is a better wrestler then Jon Fitch BUT Dan Henderson, Travis Lutter and Nate Marquart are all bigger and stronger wrestlers and they couldnt hold down Anderson Silva either but your expecting a guy not as strong and not as big to do so consistently???
> 
> thx 4 calling my opinion a joke... it's not based on popularity as GSP is much more popular then Anderson Silva where i'm from. It's about what i have seen and what i think will happen, i like that you think it's a joke because your so certain of what would happen?? Even tho Georges himself just recently said Anderson is too big.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, GSP would definitely throw Henderson around at 185. We haven't seen a good Greco throw from Dan in years and he's got almost no offensive subs. His top control is pretty good but it's just not in GSP's leagues. 

And Henderson controlled Silva and won the first round thoroughly, Leites was either dead even or won the first couple of rounds against Silva and his wrestling isn't even mentionable next to GSP's. Lutter was ground and pounding Silva, and besides for one knee during a takedown and the eventual elbows was controlling Silva.

So yeah, all these way, way lesser versions of GSP were able to control Silva.

And your entire argument here is based on GSP being smaller. I'll bet my house GSP comes in this fight looking bigger than Silva.
























grnlt said:


> Well if you find that offensive then you are a little too sensitive and take yourself way too serious. Anyways, yeah GSP is one of the most popular fighters in the world, not just the "you know...continent"


It's offensive because it's belittling. It's like when people say "Fedor is only popular in Russia," or something. It's just said you did it in more of a passive/aggressive way.


GSP is sponsored by nike and gatorade, he's basically the Tiger Woods of MMA right now.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

oh well, no point for us to keep discussing we dont see eye to eye on most things and likely never will. Aslong as silva doesnt retire and both keep wining we will likely see this fight occur one day 

i have a feeling the GSP fans will be feeling alot like BJ Penn fans when they realize when two great fighters meet..... size DOES matter.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> oh well, no point for us to keep discussing we dont see eye to eye on most things and likely never will. Aslong as silva doesnt retire and both keep wining we will likely see this fight occur one day
> 
> i have a feeling the GSP fans will be feeling alot like BJ Penn fans when they realize when two great fighters meet..... size DOES matter.



Hey alizio how are you my friend? 

I think I said that before in this Thread, but there really is no serious size advantage between those two! When Silva returns to his normal weightclass MW, with his normal walking around weight of 200lbs something GSP will only be like 5 maybe but just maybe a littel bit more behind, he is at 195 at the moment. So I don't know why people still say that Silva is bigger then GSP he definitely isn't. Of course Anderson is naturally a littel bit bigger then GSP but that doesn't make the difference in this fight. GSP can make a huge MW he is already too big for WW in my opinion and his next weight class will be MW for his future.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

First post this year guys.
HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE MEMBERS !!! MAY THIS YEAR BE AT LEAST AS GOOD AS 2009 !!!

Off post (a little bit)
Now...
Just watched the last episode of MMA Live.
And they had GSP in the studio.
He was talking about his fight with Hardy, getting past his injury, quitting MMA to take a shot at wrestling and of course, a possible move to the MW to fight Anderson Silva.
GSP was in the studio and he deffinetly looked bigger, in fact he confirmed it.
He said he is heavier, stronger, much more skilled since the Alves fight. Reguarding his weight, he specified that right now he weighs 193 pounds, meaning he put on 8 pounds. (muscle, that is). There were romours, reguarding his weight, most of them saying he wakls arround at 198-200. Well it's not quite 200, but he is getting there.
I think he will stay someewhere close to 193, in order to stay at WW and not be forced to cut too much.
But i think he is seriouslly preparing to move up. If it's for a permanent move to MW or just to fight Silva. I don't know. Only time will tell. He specified it would be harder for him to go back to WW if he were to go up to MW.
I will post some pics from the show:


On topic: If Silva and GSP were the same size, i think it would make up for an excitement fight. And it could go both ways. I would root for GSP though :thumb02:


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

To be honest. I don't understand that whole GSP is "tailor made" to beat Silva. Just because Lutter? Who ended up losing? Getting on top of someone doesn't automatically win a fight.

Theres never been a fighter that was close to a striking calibur that Silva is that's in GSP's resume. I mean come on.. Serra tagged him good, what do you think Silva would do?

Anyways, this fight can go either way to be honest. I'm leaning towards Silva because regardless how many thinks they have found his weakness, he still wins. His striking is just so dangerous and he has a good guard.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Georges eats too many punches in his extanges, and Anderson is throwing some serious power. I think he'd KO GSP.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> To be honest. I don't understand that whole GSP is "tailor made" to beat Silva. Just because Lutter? Who ended up losing? Getting on top of someone doesn't automatically win a fight.


Lutter is the worst example of all! He had Full Mount on Anderson and got kicked away like an amateur. Do you thing GSP gets kicked away like that??


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Hey alizio how are you my friend?
> 
> I think I said that before in this Thread, but there really is no serious size advantage between those two! When Silva returns to his normal weightclass MW, with his normal walking around weight of 200lbs something GSP will only be like 5 maybe but just maybe a littel bit more behind, he is at 195 at the moment. So I don't know why people still say that Silva is bigger then GSP he definitely isn't. Of course Anderson is naturally a littel bit bigger then GSP but that doesn't make the difference in this fight. GSP can make a huge MW he is already too big for WW in my opinion and his next weight class will be MW for his future.


 Anderson easily bounces up to LHW and isnt overpowered or outstruck, walking around weight is far from fighting weight. Everybody invovled thinks Anderson is too big, from Anderson and Soares to Dana and GSP himself. There is a reason for that. 

The way alot of you are talking is like they are so close in weight that GSP should be able to bounce up to LHW easily like Anderson does and seemingly have no effect on his power. I seriously doubt that. Anderson can naturally carry more weight on his frame then GSP can. Muscles dont = strength, just because Anderson isnt ripped doesnt mean he isnt ridiculously strong for his size, i've seen him taken down by not ragdolled or dominated on the ground.

Anderson needs to vacate and move up to LHW anyways, then what?? GSP could beat him at 205 aswell?? I mean if he could do it at 185.... so GSP can beat Machida aswell?? Or Evans??


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't se gap takeing this fight in any way. Silva's striking is way too good. The only thing gsp has over silva is wrestling. In fact if u make them the same size you are taking away his advantage gsp is small makeing it easy to get underneath silva and get his legs and take him down. However silva has some great bjj so it may not matter.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

alizio said:


> Anderson easily bounces up to LHW and isnt overpowered or outstruck, walking around weight is far from fighting weight. Everybody invovled thinks Anderson is too big, from Anderson and Soares to Dana and GSP himself. There is a reason for that.
> 
> The way alot of you are talking is like they are so close in weight that GSP should be able to bounce up to LHW easily like Anderson does and seemingly have no effect on his power. I seriously doubt that. Anderson can naturally carry more weight on his frame then GSP can. Muscles dont = strength, just because Anderson isnt ripped doesnt mean he isnt ridiculously strong for his size, i've seen him taken down by not ragdolled or dominated on the ground.
> 
> Anderson needs to vacate and move up to LHW anyways, then what?? GSP could beat him at 205 aswell?? I mean if he could do it at 185.... so GSP can beat Machida aswell?? Or Evans??


I know that everybody says that Silva is to big and this and that... for me this is an excuse since I watched and read a lot about these two guys in the past! It's an excuse for Dana, GSP, Ed Soares and everybody else who doesn't wanna see this fight happening.

I don't talk about the Silva who fights at 205 right now with a walking weight of 220. I mentioned the Anderson who normally fights at MW with a weight of 195-200! GSP would have the same weight as Anderson when they meet at MW, he shall not fight him at LHW liz! Both guys would face each other at around 200lbs Silva probably slightly bigger because of his physically nature. Silva isn't able to cut 55lbs for a fight that would destroy his body! He would cut his normal weight like he did in the past to defend his belt at MW not at LHW.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> Anderson needs to vacate and move up to LHW anyways, then what?? GSP could beat him at 205 aswell?? I mean if he could do it at 185.... so GSP can beat Machida aswell?? Or Evans??



In the video with GSP and Rashad sparring, it seems like they're the same size and GSP throws him around pretty well.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I know that everybody says that Silva is to big and this and that... for me this is an excuse since I watched and read a lot about these two guys in the past! It's an excuse for Dana, GSP, Ed Soares and everybody else who doesn't wanna see this fight happening.
> 
> I don't talk about the Silva who fights at 205 right now with a walking weight of 220. I mentioned the Anderson who normally fights at MW with a weight of 195-200! GSP would have the same weight as Anderson when they meet at MW, he shall not fight him at LHW liz! Both guys would face each other at around 200lbs Silva probably slightly bigger because of his physically nature. Silva isn't able to cut 55lbs for a fight that would destroy his body! He would cut his normal weight like he did in the past to defend his belt at MW not at LHW.


he's actual size does not matter...silva is much stronger than gsp....he tossed rich franklin around like a rag doll, and rich is a lhw, hugh middlewieght....gsp is 193 walking around wieght, silva will not only look bigger in appearence when they fight, but more importantly, he will be alot stronger.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> In the video with GSP and Rashad sparring, it seems like they're the same size and GSP throws him around pretty well.


 i dont think they are the same size, looks can be decieving. Ive met GSP in person but never Anderson or seen him fight live but from a few ppl i know that have, the physical different is signifigant on sight, thats the thing Dana said aswell.

Bobby, why would GSP, Dana, Silva and Soares try to prevent this fight from happening?? It would be the biggest fight ever and make everybody stinking rich. There is no reason whatsoever not to do this fight unless Dana is scared Anderson might really retire after his contract is up and then what would the UFC gain if he demolished GSP and left the sport or UFC?? 

I really think if Dana thought GSP could win, he would make this fight happen ASAP. It's funny we are even talking GSP/Silva and just acting like GSP would automatically walk over Nate Marquart or Rich Franklin, which in itself is a very bold statement, nevermind the man that embarrassed both those men. 

I think Anderson Silva is the best LHW in the world, aswell as the best MW. Are you guys saying you believe GSP is the best WW and the best MW?? With no fights at MW?? I would say this is more then a bold statement.

EDIT; Post above me is dead right and it's what i said in my 1st post. Rich learned how strong Anderson really is, he can shrug off HUGE MWs and LHWs like nothing and even throw them down. Lord knows he can KO them aswell. 

Dont let his frame and looks fool you, Anderson Silva is a STRONG LHW, nevermind MW.

Sorry and to address your post, as far as sparring goes, that session was in preparation for a GSP fight. Rashad isnt gonna throw him around, that's not what the session is about, they dont go all out like Chutebox used to or stuff like that.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> i dont think they are the same size, looks can be decieving. Ive met GSP in person but never Anderson or seen him fight live but from a few ppl i know that have, the physical different is signifigant on sight, thats the thing Dana said aswell.
> 
> Bobby, why would GSP, Dana, Silva and Soares try to prevent this fight from happening?? It would be the biggest fight ever and make everybody stinking rich. There is no reason whatsoever not to do this fight unless Dana is scared Anderson might really retire after his contract is up and then what would the UFC gain if he demolished GSP and left the sport or UFC??
> 
> ...



Anderson isn't a proven strong LHW, when he fought Forrest, Forrest never grappled with him and we weren't able to see a strength advantage come into play. 

And this post is void by the point that GSP is bulking up to fight Silva. The only person who doesn't want this fight is DW because it shows how one of his unbeatable fighters is beatable (which IMO, Vitor would do to Silva anyway).


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, GSP would definitely throw Henderson around at 185. We haven't seen a good Greco throw from Dan in years and he's got almost no offensive subs. His top control is pretty good but it's just not in GSP's leagues.
> 
> And Henderson controlled Silva and won the first round thoroughly, Leites was either dead even or won the first couple of rounds against Silva and his wrestling isn't even mentionable next to GSP's. Lutter was ground and pounding Silva, and besides for one knee during a takedown and the eventual elbows was controlling Silva.
> 
> ...


This has to be the most clueless post in this entire thread, congrats.

Dan Henderson's wrestling is worlds better than gsp.

Gsp's wrestling is good becuase he times it so well with his striking, he has great mma wrestling....he striking is robotic, and he leaves himself open in exchanges, he will get knocked out before this fight ever sniffs the ground....he needs strikes to make his wrestling as affective as it is....dan henderson's couldn't takedown spider in the 2nd round, if you think gsp is just gonna rush in there and take anderson silva down with just straigt wrestling, you have another thing coming.

that lutter fight was 3 years ago, he has since out grappled and out wrestled dan henderson and nate....he throws kicks and knees with all he has, do you think if he was worried about a takedown he would throw as many kicks and knees as he does.....he's not worried about the takedown, if he was worried about anyone's ground game, he'd just throw punches.....he submitted travis lutter, he out grappled nate marquart, he out wrestled and submitted dan henderson.

Leites didn't win a round against silva, did you even watch that fight.

and good job posting a picture of anderson silva at wieght ins, then posting a picture of gsp right before a fight, lol...you really made it seem like they are the same size.

please don't ever say gsp would throw around dan henderson at 185, you just make yourself look completely ridiculous to 99.5% of this board.



alizio said:


> i dont think they are the same size, looks can be decieving. Ive met GSP in person but never Anderson or seen him fight live but from a few ppl i know that have, the physical different is signifigant on sight, thats the thing Dana said aswell.
> 
> Bobby, why would GSP, Dana, Silva and Soares try to prevent this fight from happening?? It would be the biggest fight ever and make everybody stinking rich. There is no reason whatsoever not to do this fight unless Dana is scared Anderson might really retire after his contract is up and then what would the UFC gain if he demolished GSP and left the sport or UFC??
> 
> ...


Thank You...gsp would lose to nate marquart, dan henderson, and chael sonnon IMO....him and rich frankln would make a good fight, but i think rich would take that fight as well...anderson is in another level over the fighters gsp wouldn't beat at middlewieght....anderson is a top 3 lhw, he just ran through a former champion, and gave him the worse beating of his carrer.

gsp could be 15 pounds bigger, and be in the lhw division, and anderson would move up and beat him....but that's not the case, gsp is a welterwieght, he not only doesn't have the size to match silva, he doesn't have the skill. anderson has better BJJ, better striking, he has more power, and more strength, and he has beatin better wrestlers in decisive matter, olympic style wrestlers.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> he's actual size does not matter...silva is much stronger than gsp....he tossed rich franklin around like a rag doll, and rich is a lhw, hugh middlewieght....gsp is 193 walking around wieght, silva will not only look bigger in appearence when they fight, but more importantly, he will be alot stronger.


How do you know that Silva is so much stronger? How can you prove that statement?? Franklin isn't a big LHW he could easily fight at MW in my mind. GSP would walk around at probably 200 when this fight happens, he already could put on 8 pounds of muscle so I don't see this as a border already. Athlets like him can do a lot with there bodys, something we couldn't even think of!



alizio said:


> Bobby, why would GSP, Dana, Silva and Soares try to prevent this fight from happening?? It would be the biggest fight ever and make everybody stinking rich. There is no reason whatsoever not to do this fight unless Dana is scared Anderson might really retire after his contract is up and then what would the UFC gain if he demolished GSP and left the sport or UFC??


Exactly you gave the answer already! Dana is scared and I don't consider GSP to jump in the air when he reads about his name in the paper to face Silva in a possible match... GSP and Dana are good buddys as well, so when GSP says plz Dana don't let me fight Silva, this fight will never happen.



khoveraki said:


> Anderson isn't a proven strong LHW, when he fought Forrest, Forrest never grappled with him and we weren't able to see a strength advantage come into play.


^^This^^




> And this post is void by the point that GSP is bulking up to fight Silva. The only person who doesn't want this fight is DW because it shows how one of his unbeatable fighters is beatable (which IMO, Vitor would do to Silva anyway).


Vitor won't beat Silva! It' will be a very exiting fight, similiar to the Cote one, but he won't be able to win it.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Lutter is the worst example of all! He had Full Mount on Anderson and got kicked away like an amateur. Do you thing GSP gets kicked away like that??


But that's who everyone seems to use when it comes to talking about Silva's weaknesses. It seems that his weaknesses are on the ground :sarcastic09:


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> But that's who everyone seems to use when it comes to talking about Silva's weaknesses. It seems that his weaknesses are on the ground :sarcastic09:



people need to stop using the lutter fight, fact of the matter is, he submitted travis lutter, that tells you somethen, maybe he wanted it on the ground, maybe he really didn't give a **** where the fight took place...that fight was 3 years ago, his wrestling obviously got better, cause when he actually tryed to stuff a takedown, henderson wasn't getting him to the ground...when nate tryed to take him down, he swept nate and took him down...his wrestling isn't bad, he just doesn't need it, he is comfortable off his back, he's a black belt under the nogueiras.

people also need to stop referencing the serra fight for a reason why gsp will get knocked out...he will get knocked out becuase he is fighting anderson silva, and that is what happens when you fight anderson silva, no matter if your big or small...wieghterwieght, middlewieght, or lightheavywieght....you don't need to point out the serra fight, to know that GSP is gonna get knocked out.

if gsp doesn't set up his takedowns with punches, he's gonna have a hard time shooting for takedowns, and getting blasted...if he does try to set up his takedowns with punches like he usally does, which makes his takedowns so affective, he'll get KO'd...either way he's in trouble, cus anderson wont be worried about gsp's striking abilty, and that will make his takedowns less affective. he doesn't have dan henderson style wrestling, he has mma style wrestling, which is good when your not fighting someone with far superior standup, and your not fighting guys that are smaller than you.

can gsp submit travis lutter?, i highly doubt it, he might be able to lay on him for 5 rounds...can he beat dan henderson and nate marq in under 2 rounds, or at all, not a chance in hell.

gsp rules welterwieght with a iron fist, and a heavy back, he better stay were he's at, cus i think he'd struggle to be a top 5 middlewieght.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anderson didn't look to hot in the Lutter fight, but he had no knees in that fight and still was able to submit a world class BJJ from guard so whatever. 

As for this fight, Anderson would win by strikes. GSP's striking isn't anywhere near Anderson's and his chin is poor. He also wouldn't have the speed advantage he has almost every time he steps in the octagon and it would show.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I honestly don't think strength would play too much into this fight anyhow. I don't see GSP even getting in range to sniff a takedown, Anderson would have a large reach advantage not to mention Anderson has a very good jab. A striker as highly skilled as Anderson knows how to take full advantage of his reach and will keep the distance with his jab and pepper GSP for as long as this fight lasts, which I would bet wouldn't be more than 2. I've seen alot of MMA and have been following the sport for years and Anderson is the best striker in the history of the sport and if you give him a size and a reach advantage it's a done deal. People read too much into the Lutter fight, even a broken clock is right twice a day, Hendo struggled mightily to get the fight down and Marqardt got tooled badly, both which are stronger wrestler's and natural MW's. I love GSP but he's never fought anyone remotely like Anderson Silva. Oh and if GSP did somehow get the fight down then what?, he hasn't been the most dominate finisher and Anderson's long legs give fits to larger men let alone a WW, he would body triangle GSP and get the fight stood up.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> This has to be the most clueless post in this entire thread, congrats.
> 
> *Dan Henderson's wrestling is worlds better than gsp*.
> 
> ...



Lol guy, you better be ready to back this post up.


I see you're waist-deep in the pool of "GSP's wrestling is only so good because of his striking, which is only good because of his wrestling." 

Let's look at the guys who GSP has taken down and controlled recently:

*Josh Koscheck:* 4 time NCAA div I All-American, three time recipient of the PSAC Wrestler of the Year award, and won the Eastern Wrestling League Achievement Award. 


GSP landed 100% of take-downs and passed guard 3 times. GSP also stuffed 3 take-downs, Kos landed 1 take-down.

*Jon Fitch:* NCAA div I wrestler, Guerrilla Jiu-Jitsu black belt.


GSP landed 4 take-downs and passed guard 4 times. Fitch landed zero take-downs.

*Matt Hughes:* ADCC Submission Wrestling competitor, Class A State Wrestling Champion, NCJAA All-American, 2x NCAA div. I All-American, 19 submission wins.


GSP vs Hughes III - GSP landed 100% of takedowns, Hughes landed zero. 
GSP vs Hughes II - GSP landed 100% of takedowns, Hughes landed zero.


The only guy that Henderson has faced who's considered a wrestler at all recently is Rampage. 

Rampage has zero credited wrestling background, no jiu jitsu background, no judo background.



Henderson landed 67% of take-down attempts, scoring 4 and missing two. 

Rampage landed 67% of take-down attempts, scoring 2 and missing 1.

Henderson passed guard 3 times.

Rampage passed guard 7 times.


Well there goes the Henderson is a better wrestler than GSP myth... I didn't even have to mention the numerous other grapplers that GSP has dominated (black belt grapplers: Parisyan, BJ Penn, Mayhem Miller, Matt Serra) or the fact that he trains with the Canadian Olympic team. Or how Henderson hasn't displayed a great Greco throw since Pride. 


GSP's striking isn't "robotic" considering he's loose enough to land almost all his unique strikes such as spinning back kicks and switch kicks. But if you're saying he gets hit too much, let's look at when he fought the person who Freddie Roach said was the "*Best Striker in MMA.*" Keep in mind... Freddie Roach has also worked with *Anderson Silva*.


*GSP vs BJ Penn II*

TOTAL STRIKES LANDED:

*BJ Penn:* 63
*GSP:* 297

Which includes a staggering 173 out of 198 shots landed to BJ's head.


But yeah, my post was totally clueless, good call. :confused03:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

All three of those guys would route GSP in a straight wrestling match. Except maybe Fitch. He'd still win though.

And if you are using his striking as a barometer, you probably shouldn't use ground strikes.

The proper stat was 30 - 8 with 16 head strikes. 12 being jabs.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

The problem GSP would have is closing the distance to even get into range for a TD, shooting from the outside isn't gonna work on Anderson because hes too fast and his footwork is too good. GSP is a good striker and imo the best striker at WW, but Anderson is better and if you give Anderson a significant reach, I just can't see GSP overcoming that. Since coming into the UFC there really isn't one guy that can say they've landed a "clean shot" on Silva, Franklin and Forrest were both considered top striker's at the time they fought Silva and he embarrassed both of them badly. When I watch Anderson strike in MMA, it looks like a professional beating up on a bunch of amateurs.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

streetpunk08 said:


> The problem GSP would have is closing the distance to even get into range for a TD, shooting from the outside isn't gonna work on Anderson because hes too fast and his footwork is too good. GSP is a good striker and imo the best striker at WW, but Anderson is better and if you give Anderson a significant reach, I just can't see GSP overcoming that. Since coming into the UFC there really isn't one guy that can say they've landed a "clean shot" on Silva, Franklin and Forrest were both considered top striker's at the time they fought Silva and he embarrassed both of them badly. When I watch Anderson strike in MMA, it looks like a professional beating up on a bunch of amateurs.


Paul Daley is leaps and bounds ahead of GSP in striking.

And as I much as I despise the guy, GSP will probably opt out of striking with Hardy as well.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> All three of those guys would route GSP in a straight wrestling match. Except maybe Fitch. He'd still win though.
> 
> And if you are using his striking as a barometer, you probably shouldn't use ground strikes.
> 
> The proper stat was 30 - 8 with 16 head strikes. 12 being jabs.


If they couldn't take down GSP with included distractions how could they possible take him down in a "straight wrestling match?" I guess when GSP enters the Olympics like he plans on you guys can shove that "straight wrestling" snobbery out the window.

Wrestling is the art of controlling someone's body, GSP does it the best of anyone, end of story.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 1, 2010)

agree 100%


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

alizio said:


> thx 4 taking one line out of an entire post to point out.... but no, it doenst mean he is a better wrestler then Jon Fitch BUT Dan Henderson, Travis Lutter and Nate Marquart are all bigger and stronger wrestlers and they couldnt hold down Anderson Silva either but your expecting a guy not as strong and not as big to do so consistently???
> 
> thx 4 calling my opinion a joke... it's not based on popularity as GSP is much more popular then Anderson Silva where i'm from. It's about what i have seen and what i think will happen, i like that you think it's a joke because your so certain of what would happen?? Even tho Georges himself just recently said Anderson is too big.
> 
> ...


Amen!


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Paul Daley is leaps and bounds ahead of GSP in striking.
> 
> And as I much as I despise the guy, GSP will probably opt out of striking with Hardy as well.


Daley looks good but I need to see more out of him, I've personally only seen one of his fights whereas I've seen GSP fight tons against top competiton. Daley very well could be better than GSP but I would need to see more of him too really make an accurate judgement, hopefully he can work his way up the ladder, WW could use a new face.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jan 1, 2010)

yea bitch


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> If they couldn't take down GSP with included distractions how could they possible take him down in a "straight wrestling match?" I guess when GSP enters the Olympics like he plans on you guys can shove that "straight wrestling" snobbery out the window.
> 
> Wrestling is the art of controlling someone's body, GSP does it the best of anyone, end of story.


That's fine. Canada is one of the mediocre wrestling teams in the world. You really have to dig into the depths of the rankings to find them. No surprise he trains with the national team. And I hope he does enter the Olympics, so everyone can see how overrated it is. MMA grappling is nothing like freestyle wrestling.


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

If Anderson is so much more popular than Gsp why is Gsp winning in the poll?
I still say GSP fans will be sadly let down when Anderson is backing up from a GSP charge and pops him on the Chin for the win like against Forrest.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> That's fine. Canada is one of the mediocre wrestling teams in the world. You really have to dig into the depths of the rankings to find them. No surprise he trains with the national team. And I hope he does enter the Olympics, so everyone can see how overrated it is. MMA grappling is nothing like freestyle wrestling.


Lol guy, and with this post you've made my ignore list. I don't know why you'd come to a legitimate forum just to troll it up. :bye02:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

streetpunk08 said:


> Daley looks good but I need to see more out of him, I've personally only seen one of his fights whereas I've seen GSP fight tons against top competiton. Daley very well could be better than GSP but I would need to see more of him too really make an accurate judgement, hopefully he can work his way up the ladder, WW could use a new face.


Well that's your fault. Daley has been around for a long time and any objective person can see he's a much better striker than GSP and he has an iron chin.

EDIT: I should've pointed out that I was speaking of their men's team. I think one of the women won a medal. Their men's team is average.

Men’s Freestyle Teams
1. Russia
2. Cuba
3. Ukraine
4. Georgia
5. Kazakhstan
6. Uzbekistan
7. Bulgaria
8. Iran
9. United States
10. Turkey
11. Hungary
12. Korea
13. Azerbaijan
14. Mongolia
15. Armenia

http://www.themat.com/section.php?section_id=5&page=ranking_details&RankingID=918

Canada nowhere to be found.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Lol guy, and with this post you've made my ignore list. I don't know why you'd come to a legitimate forum just to troll it up. :bye02:


dude, ur the troll

u said gsp would throw dan henderson around at 185. LMFAO

put up a poll and see how many people agree with you that gsp's wrestling is better then dan henderson...that is the most ignorant thing i have ever heard on these boards, its pure gsp nut hugging at its finest.

dan henderson and chael sonnon would both out wrestle gsp at 185, straight tool him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

FILA's Total Team Rankings

Total team ranking
Rank ↓ Country ↓ 1st place ↓ 2nd place ↓ 3rd place ↓
1 USSR 48 5 1
2 Russia 16 13 4
3 Japan 14 8 1
4 Turkey 7 6 9
*5 USA * 4 13 11
6 Iran 4 4 13
7 Georgia 2 1 2
8 Bulgaria 1 20 15
9 Hungary 1 6 3
10 Sweden 1 4 0
11 Cuba 1 3 5
12 Norway 1 3 0
13 China 1 2 2
14 Azerbaijan 1 1 1
15 Poland 0 3 5
16 Ukraine 0 2 3
17 Romania 0 1 8
18 Finland 0 1 4
*19 Canada * 0 1 3
20 East Germany 0 1 2
20 France 1 1 1
22 South Korea 0 1 1
22 Germany 0 1 1
24 Kazakhstan 0 1 0
24 Venezuela 0 1 0
26 Chinese Taipei 0 0 3
27 Mongolia 0 0 1


As I said, average. Now if that makes me a troll, than so be it. I just need to find an adequate bridge.

The funny thing in his argument that I'm refuting is that MMA TDD is an extension of wrestling ability, which is incredibly false. The ability to take someone down also isn't an extension of wrestling ability, wrestlers have an easier time doing it because they are used to shooting. But you don't take down a man standing vertically, knocking his own balance off by striking, nor do you take someone down and they land on their back in wrestling. If you take someone down on their back in wrestling they're about to lose...


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

got neg repped for saying cheal sonnon would out wrestle gsp LOL..apparently i'm underestimating gsp :confused03:

its not a opinion, its fact...chael sonnon is the better wrestler.

i'd love to see gsp fight chael sonnon in his first fight at middlewieght.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Chael may be the best freestyle wrestler at 185/205


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> dude, ur the troll
> 
> u said gsp would throw dan henderson around at 185. LMFAO
> 
> ...


WOW did you not see my post at all? How is Henderson a better wrestler? 



JoshKnows46 said:


> got neg repped for saying cheal sonnon would out wrestle gsp LOL..apparently i'm underestimating gsp :confused03:
> 
> its not a opinion, its fact...chael sonnon is the better wrestler.
> 
> i'd love to see gsp fight chael sonnon in his first fight at middlewieght.





Roflcopter said:


> Chael may be the best freestyle wrestler at 185/205



Except that Demian Maia outwrestled Chael?


You guys need to refresh your MMA knowledge.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> dude, ur the troll
> 
> u said gsp would throw dan henderson around at 185. LMFAO
> 
> ...


Why is that ignorant, GSP may not have the credentials to back it up but he is widely considered the best wrestler in MMA, hell he has taken down and dominated some of the most credential'ed wrestlers in the UFC. I would bet that if you put up a poll GSP would be clearly picked as the better wrestler.


----------



## After J (Dec 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Why is that ignorant, GSP may not have the credentials to back it up but he is widely considered the best wrestler in MMA, hell he has taken down and dominated some of the most credential'ed wrestlers in the UFC. I would bet that if you put up a poll GSP would be clearly picked as the better wrestler.


And that would prove what? people think he possibly could be the best wrestler in UFC? Wow that is so cool thats no where near as cool as actually being able to beat them.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Do you guys realize the caliber of wrestler Josh Koschek is? I don't think you do when Koscheck finished wrestling at the univerity level he was expected to continue and was considered a huge favorite to represent the US in the olympics, instead he was approached about getting in MMA by "Crazy" Bob Cook (MMA Manager) which he chose to do because there was no future as far as income in wrestling at the international level.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i agree Kos is a great wrestler but im not sure GSP could outwrestle him with no striking invovled.

On top of that, wrestling weight classes are more numerous and strict then MMA ones. I dont think Kos could outwrestle Dan Henderson. Dan is also world class but many divisions above Kos in wrestling weight wise. He also has other world class wrestlers like Randy say that literally they have never felt anybody in the business stronger in the clinch or strong with hand grip then Dan Henderson.

There is no doubt GSP is a great wrestler, but out wrestling guys naturally bigger and stronger wouldnt be an easy task.

I dont think Kos, Fitch or GSP could move to MW and outwrestle guys like Dan. Im not even sure they could outwrestle Nate.

Having a poll would just prove GSP is much more popular then Dan Henderson or Randy Couture. Not that he is a better wrestler.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Does the fact that Grey Maynard couldn't out wrestle Bob Sapp prove that Sapp is in fact the better wrestler? If they moved to MW properly with proper muscle mass I think GSP could easily control Dan.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Does the fact that Grey Maynard couldn't out wrestle Bob Sapp prove that Sapp is in fact the better wrestler? If they moved to MW properly with proper muscle mass I think GSP could easily control Dan.


 no, it proves that weight classes are there for a reason. GSP can be a better wrestler then Dan Henderson but a small margin but Dan is naturally bigger, naturally stronger and will have a natural advantage in any fight 185 or above. He has competed his entire life at a world class level at or near these weights. I dont see GSP putting on weight and immediately being stronger then guys who have to cut weight to make 185 liek Dan Henderson who is more a natural 205er.

My entire arguement is based on GSP moving up. I dont know how to argue fictional fights "if they weighted the same" or if a kibbler elf magically made them exactly the same strength and size. Im just basing it on GSP moving up to 185, do you think he could control and TD Dan Henderson like he does to the entire WW division?? I dont think so, infact i think he would struggle with all the top MWs. I think most ppl dont understand how hard it really is to move up. BJ Penn is literally the greatest LW ever. I dont think many ppl can dispute it. He got crushed by GSP. There is no assurance he could even beat the top 5 WWs. He lost to Matt Hughes... and Machida... so no matter what they are better then him all time?? No.... weight classes are here for a reason. 

I highly doubt GSP can move up and beat Anderson. Dan Henderson did something at 183 and 205 that is pretty remarkable, now ppl are saying GSP could just move up and destroy him?? Nevermind Anderson.... What is GSPs big advantage vs Dan Henderson??


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hendo is quite comfortable at 185 and is hardly a big MW, he isn'tn a fan of cutting weight but he looked clearly like he was not in the same weight class when he fought Rampage. GSP regualarily rolls with Rashad who is a fairly accomplished wrestler (national champion at the junior college level) and if you have seen the video's GSP's strength has harly seemed an issue so I don't see why it would be with a bigger GSP against a smaller opponent?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

"Balls" said the queen, "If I had them, I'd be king."


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> no, it proves that weight classes are there for a reason. GSP can be a better wrestler then Dan Henderson but a small margin but Dan is naturally bigger, naturally stronger and will have a natural advantage in any fight 185 or above. He has competed his entire life at a world class level at or near these weights. I dont see GSP putting on weight and immediately being stronger then guys who have to cut weight to make 185 liek Dan Henderson who is more a natural 205er.
> 
> My entire arguement is based on GSP moving up. I dont know how to argue fictional fights "if they weighted the same" or if a kibbler elf magically made them exactly the same strength and size. Im just basing it on GSP moving up to 185, do you think he could control and TD Dan Henderson like he does to the entire WW division?? I dont think so, infact i think he would struggle with all the top MWs. I think most ppl dont understand how hard it really is to move up. BJ Penn is literally the greatest LW ever. I dont think many ppl can dispute it. He got crushed by GSP. There is no assurance he could even beat the top 5 WWs. He lost to Matt Hughes... and Machida... so no matter what they are better then him all time?? No.... weight classes are here for a reason.
> 
> I highly doubt GSP can move up and beat Anderson. Dan Henderson did something at 183 and 205 that is pretty remarkable, now ppl are saying GSP could just move up and destroy him?? Nevermind Anderson.... What is GSPs big advantage vs Dan Henderson??


 

GSP trains with Rashad and takes Rashad down at will, The Michigan State champ wrestler.....the fact 1st off is you are comparing two different styles of wrestling one being traditional American and one being Roman Grecko, so Danny is naturally gonna wanna clinch and dirty box and GSP is gonna shoot in and yes....IMO take Danny down....

GSP is a phenom, as far as the rest of the MW division, I AM NOT ARGUING but he can probably take 85% of that division down at will, I see Toxic kinda beat me to it.....

Its just true which is part f the reason that so many different sources that over MMA want to see the fight....


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

alizio said:


> . I think most ppl dont understand how hard it really is to move up. BJ Penn is literally the greatest LW ever. I dont think many ppl can dispute it. He got crushed by GSP. There is no assurance he could even beat the top 5 WWs. He lost to Matt Hughes... and Machida... so no matter what they are better then him all time?? No.... weight classes are here for a reason.
> 
> I highly doubt GSP can move up and beat Anderson. Dan Henderson did something at 183 and 205 that is pretty remarkable, now ppl are saying GSP could just move up and destroy him?? Nevermind Anderson.... What is GSPs big advantage vs Dan Henderson??


There is a difference between BJ moving up to face GSP and GSP moving up to face Silva. Styles matter. GSP is powerful takedown artist with good top game. He takes away BJ's best weapon, his boxing, by putting him on his back, his jits is neutralized by size and technique. Silva is primarily a striker and isn't like Chuck Liddell in his TDD, he's not even flexible like BJ. Silva's strengths aren't really based on his weight or power, GSP's are to an extent.

Also, your comparison to BJ requires you to incorporate the awesomeness of GSP, so because BJ failed vs GSP, GSP fails against Silva?? You can't do that. GSP could've crushed BJ because he's THAT good.

GSP fighting Dan Henderson is a little different. His advantage against Henderson would be his stand up. It would be hard to take Hendo down, which is why size matters in that matchup, Dan is a wrestler. 

By the way, I still say Silva takes out GSP 4/5 times but not because his size is too overpowering, sure, those pounds would work against GSP but its Silva's striking and all round gameness that are the main factors.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

These results shock me, I'm Canadian but anderson takes this fight. Gsp dominates fights, fights smarts which gets him the victory. Looking at gsp track record he has destroyed brawlers like serra,hughes,shrek. He has dominated fighters like fitch,penn. But were talking about anderson silva here,anderson silva is a fighter than comes around once in a while. He looks to finish fights and trust do u really think anderson silva would let gsp impose his will on him? Pretty sure his anderson will submit gsp. U can bring up all u want about gsp but anderson matches all that abilities and excells in all but wrestling. Plus look at the supporting cast...blackhouse vs greg jackson.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> But were talking about anderson silva here,anderson silva is a fighter than comes around once in a while. He looks to finish fights and trust do u really think anderson silva would let gsp impose his will on him? Pretty sure his anderson will submit gsp.


Wow UFC hype machine at it's best. Why don't you watch Silva vs Chonnen, Taisuke, Henderson, Cote, and Lutter to bring yourself down from that silly cloud.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Depends. If GSP wishes to make one of the most anticipated MMA matches in history a snorefest by taking him down and laying on him for five 5 minute rounds then GSP. But if Dana tells him not to bore people to death like usual, then Silva. Besides wrestling, Silva is just an overall better fighter.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> GSP trains with Rashad and takes Rashad down at will, The Michigan State champ wrestler.....the fact 1st off is you are comparing two different styles of wrestling one being traditional American and one being Roman Grecko, so Danny is naturally gonna wanna clinch and dirty box and GSP is gonna shoot in and yes....IMO take Danny down....
> 
> GSP is a phenom, as far as the rest of the MW division, I AM NOT ARGUING but he can probably take 85% of that division down at will, I see Toxic kinda beat me to it.....
> 
> Its just true which is part f the reason that so many different sources that over MMA want to see the fight....


Agreed, Gsp has know real backround in wrestling and has made a career out of out wrestleing world class wresters..


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Wow UFC hype machine at it's best. Why don't you watch Silva vs Chonnen, Taisuke, Henderson, Cote, and Lutter to bring yourself down from that silly cloud.


anderson has evolved as a fighter since those fights with the exception of cote. In that fight you can't tell me that you saw cote winning that fight if it went the distance. I've seen all anderson fights he is the second best fighter in the world right now. I know u think i'm being a homer but I don't think gsp has a chance in this fight. Since the first matt serra fight gsp has changed his style, Anderson has the tools and size to prevent his ground and pound style. The only fighter i see beating anderson in the near future is vitor belfort.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> "Balls" said the queen, "If I had them, I'd be king."


:thumb01: LMFAO, Thank you.



khoveraki said:


> Wow UFC hype machine at it's best. Why don't you watch Silva vs *Chonnen*, *Taisuke*, Henderson, Cote, and Lutter to bring yourself down from that silly cloud.


Just for some clarity, I'm pretty sure you meant Chonan and I don't ever recall him fighting Taisuke.

Otherwise all excellent points on the sheer greatness of GSP. I really don't see GSP winning over Silva though.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> :thumb01: LMFAO, Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chonan and Takase, my bad. I'm so bad with the asian MMA fighters last names. 

Agreed that Silva has evolved tremendously from Takase and Chonan but watch Leites and Cote, this isn't an invincible fighter and he's not some unstoppable force. I know we're all still star-struck about the Forrest win. Fans tend to think that how a fighter defeated his last opponent, that's how he'll defeat all his opponents. 


GSP's style is perfect to beat Silva, but we'll just have to wait till this fight happens.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Chonan and Takase, my bad. I'm so bad with the asian MMA fighters last names.
> 
> Agreed that Silva has evolved tremendously from Takase and Chonan but watch Leites and Cote, this isn't an invincible fighter and he's not some unstoppable force. I know we're all still star-struck about the Forrest win. Fans tend to think that how a fighter defeated his last opponent, that's how he'll defeat all his opponents.
> 
> ...


I do agree that GSP's style match's up pefectly with Silva's. I just hope he has he strength to constantly put Silva on his back.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Good strong wrestlers that know they are wrestlers will have a chance against AS. But AS is dangerous off of his back, so it isn't a walk in the park. GSP IMO has a better chance at beating AS at MW than most if not all MW's because of his style. I've never seen GSP in trouble in ANYONE'S guard. As good as a wrestler as Dan is I don't think he's as explosive(well not anymore) as GSP.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I do agree that GSP's style match's up pefectly with Silva's. I just hope he has he strength to constantly put Silva on his back.


I think Alves is AT LEAST equally strong as Silva, just not as lanky. And DW/GSP/Alves/Alves' trainers said he was 198~ on fight night. That's probably what Silva weighs on fightnight at MW.














I just don't get the size thing. GSP's reach is pretty much the same as Silva's so that won't be a huge problem. And Silva is no Nate Marquardt strengthwise... And GSP wrestles with him on a daily basis.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Actually many have said they were surprised at how strong AS is, don't let the lankyness fool you. Still don't think he's stronger than GSP though...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Actually many have said they were surprised at how strong AS is, don't let the lankyness fool you. Still don't think he's stronger than GSP though...



Agreed, Silva is abnormally strong for his size but GSP is abnormally strong AND a world-class wrestler, which is a whole different kind of strength. 


And if he's not at all threatened about BJ's guard or BJJ, or Hughes' BJJ, or Fitch's BJJ, then I see no reason he'd be intimidated by Silva's.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

that silva just reverses and controls Nate on the ground like he was a child.... the difference is there. Just like alot of LHWs might "style wise" be a good matchup for Fedor and weight wise not that far apart.... but natural strength wise they are VERY far apart as will be evident if GSP ever moves up, regardless of how he does it.

I dont thnk GSP is as strong as Rich Franklin and im unsure he could take him down at will and Rich said Anderson was scary strong and once you realize it, it's too late.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Agreed, Silva is abnormally strong for his size but GSP is abnormally strong AND a world-class wrestler, which is a whole different kind of strength.
> 
> 
> And if he's not at all threatened about BJ's guard or BJJ, or Hughes' BJJ, or Fitch's BJJ, then I see no reason he'd be intimidated by Silva's.


I have never been worried about Silva subbing GSP much at all. I also think that GSP is athletic enough and his standup is versatlie enough to keep him out of trouble on the feet until he gets his takedown. GSP also stays very busy while he is on he ground and he can transition to better positions well. He has fantastic sub defense as well.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

alizio said:


> I dont thnk GSP is as strong as Rich Franklin and im unsure he could take him down at will and Rich said Anderson was scary strong and once you realize it, it's too late.



Just to clarify this part, Franklin said Silva's clinch was scary strong, Franklin never really had a chance to wrestle him. 


Franklin's awesome game plan of not training to escape the Thai Clinch no doubt hurt his ability to get out of it. Other fights have pulled out of his clinch with little trouble before, certainly due more to training than due to strength.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Just to clarify this part, Franklin said Silva's clinch was scary strong, Franklin never really had a chance to wrestle him.
> 
> 
> Franklin's awesome game plan of not training to escape the Thai Clinch no doubt hurt his ability to get out of it. Other fights have pulled out of his clinch with little trouble before, certainly due more to training than due to strength.


I read somewhere that before heir second fight that Franklin trained a lot for the clinch with Silva. I don't think GSP will have as much of a problem, GSP is a whole different fighter.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

> I have never been worried about Silva subbing GSP much at all. I also think that GSP is athletic enough and his standup is versatlie enough to keep him out of trouble on the feet until he gets his takedown. GSP also stays very busy while he is on he ground and he can transition to better positions well. He has fantastic sub defense as well.


That's why he's one of the best. Thing is AS is a serious mofo standing, it'll take all 5 rounds for GSP to beat AS, I don't think the same can be said about AS striking against GSP. All it can take is one good combination or well timed shot to land for AS to knock GSP out. I don't think GSP has been hit ever as hard as AS hits. That being said the match could go either way. I'll give AS the advantage because of the weightclass difference(yes is does count) and because he can put GSP to sleep anytime during the match, whereas GSP would most likely have to grind a decision.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Just to clarify this part, Franklin said Silva's clinch was scary strong, Franklin never really had a chance to wrestle him.
> 
> 
> Franklin's awesome game plan of not training to escape the Thai Clinch no doubt hurt his ability to get out of it. Other fights have pulled out of his clinch with little trouble before, certainly due more to training than due to strength.



Franklin didnt train it the 1st time cuz he is so much bigger then Anderson and thought for sure he would have the strength advantage. Rich is a really big and strong MW aswell, that's saying something. The second time around Rich knew exactly what was coming and really couldnt stop it that time either. Anderson is strong for a LHW imo nevermind a MW. 

I just think alot of ppl are underestimating how truely hard it is to put on a bunch of muscle and be exactly the same fighter and also be as strong or stronger then guys naturally much bigger then you. Alves is a decent example but i also think his extreme cut hurts other aspects whereas Anderson has the body frame where it doesnt seem to make much difference. 

Again, JMO


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

what if bj penn was the size of brock lesnar


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GSP and Franklin are different fighters. I think GSP would fair much better than Franklin did.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

A MW/LHW GSP would beat AS imo. WW GSP, not so sure..


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> A MW/LHW GSP would beat AS imo. WW GSP, not so sure..


I think that if GSP made MW the right way and he maintained his athletic wrestling, he would have a great shot at beating Silva.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

He'd have a shot but I dont know about a great shot. He'd still be a 5'10 tall with a 76" reach 'MW' who couldn't keep AS on the outside with his jabs and outstrike him to set up his TDs. 

Now a 6'1 tall with a 79/80" reach GSP would be another story imo.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> He'd have a shot but I dont know about a great shot. He'd still be a 5'10 tall with a 76" reach 'MW' who couldn't keep AS on the outside with his jabs and outstrike him to set up his TDs.
> 
> Now a 6'1 tall with a 79/80" reach GSP would be another story imo.


Silva is only a few inches taller with like a 1" reach advantage. GSP is MUCH, much thicker to make up for it.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Silva is only a few inches taller with like a 1" reach advantage. GSP is MUCH, much thicker to make up for it.


What do you mean 'only a few inches taller'. He's friggin 4" taller. Are you really going to downplay such a height difference?

He's got 1.5 inch of a reach advantage over GSP and uses it *much* better than him. He is no Thiago Alves (tiny reach) and GSP isn't out-jabing or out-striking him. 

I see GSP getting TDs but it will be much harder for him to do so imo. And of course every time the fight is standing, he's at risk. 

All of this provided GSP can move up and keep the same level of athleticism (speed, cardio, explosiveness etc)


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> What do you mean 'only a few inches taller'. He's friggin 4" taller. Are you really going to downplay such a height difference?
> 
> He's got 1.5 inch of a reach advantage over GSP and uses it *much* better than him. He is no Thiago Alves (tiny reach) and GSP isn't out-jabing or out-striking him.
> 
> ...




Yeah, what does 4" possibly matter for GSP? GSP isn't going to be aiming for Silva's chin. And GSP uses his reach extraordinarily well... I think it's hard to debate this topic with you because you seem to really love Anderson Silva. 


We all know GSP's striking and wrestling is much better than anyone else Silva has ever faced. The only difference being "size." But GSP throws his teammates Rashad and Marquardt around too.


You REALLY think this fight could possibly be decided by 4" of height? What could that possibly matter stylistically? It doesn't matter. Silva has weak take-down defense, GSP is the best wrestler in MMA. Do the math there man.


Silva has also fought at welterweight so I don't see how we can argue that much about frames.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah, what does 4" possibly matter for GSP? GSP isn't going to be aiming for Silva's chin. And GSP uses his reach extraordinarily well... I think *it's hard to debate this topic with you because you seem to really love Anderson Silva*.


LMAO. GSP is my favorite fighter and I don't care much for AS. See my avy and take a look at my profile. 

The difference between you and me is that I'm trying to breakdown match-ups objectively without having my favorite fighters' nuts in my mouth while I type. 



> We all know GSP's striking and wrestling is much better than anyone else Silva has ever faced. The only difference being "size."


GSP's striking is great because he's got a big-huge reach advantage over everybody he's fought and because people are in constant fear of his TDs. 

Hendo is a high calibre wrestler who has a granite chin and see what happened. He TDd AS in round 1 and controlled him. In round 2 he couldnt TD him, got rocked and choked the hell out not long after. 



> But GSP throws his teammates Rashad and Marquardt around too.


Source?



> You REALLY think this fight could possibly be decided by 4" of height? What could that possibly matter stylistically? It doesn't matter. Silva has weak take-down defense, GSP is the best wrestler in MMA. Do the math there man.


It won't be decided by the height difference, when did I say anything remotely close to that? The huge height difference is one of the many reasons I don't see GSP as the favorite vs Silva.

Hendo is a very good wrestler with a granite chin, AS has weak TDD. Do the math here. 



> Silva has also fought at welterweight so I don't see how we can argue that much about frames.





khoveraki said:


> I am not imbressed with Silva's performance, therefor GSP fan.
> 
> *I actually just hate how Silva bounces around weight classes. At 175 it's like he was bullying around little kids, the dude was HUGE. And at 185 he was still much bigger than most people he fought. Now he's FINALLY at 205, where he belongs.* 2 more great wins at LHW and I'll be a fan.


I find it hilarious that from a thread to another, you either overplay AS's size being huge at MW and how he belongs to LHW or downplay it when it's convenient for your argument and your fan-boyism. 

You can't have it both ways Khov.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> ...



Okay, so if Hendo had GSP's submissions and cardio he would have won?

If only he also had GSP's superior wrestling than he would win too... :confused05:


I don't like GSP much (all my favorite fighters are above 170), but he's proven himself as way more dominant than Silva against harder competition. Everyone is being ridiculous about this topic... Let me just say, when this fight happens I'm sigbetting the entire forum. 


Did we all forget that BJ Penn gave Lyoto Machida the second toughest fight of his career? 

Put this fight into perspective. We have the best wrestler in MMA who also has explosive submissions and ground and pound, and the best striking at his division. You keep saying "oh well he only has good striking because they fear his TDs," which is blindingly ignorant - but even if that were true why would it be any different against Silva? 

If world class wrestlers (broke that down in another post) are so terrified of GSP's wrestling that it makes them awful strikers... what does that say of someone who has the worst TDD in the P4P rankings? You don't think Silva is going to fear the take-downs?


GSP will be the best fighter Silva will have ever faced in more than one aspect, he is taylor made to beat Silva.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Okay, so if Hendo had GSP's submissions and cardio he would have won?
> 
> If only he also had GSP's superior wrestling than he would win too... :confused05:


GSP's wrestling is superior than Hendo's *P4P* but I'm not sure he out-wrestles Hendo at MW. 

When one say 'GSP is the best MMA wrestler', it doesn't mean he can out-wrestle Lesnar for obvious reasons: size. 

So I'm not sure WW GSP will be a bigger test for Silva wrestling wise than MW Hendo. That's debatable.



> I don't like GSP much (all my favorite fighters are above 170), but he's proven himself as *way more dominant than Silva against harder competition.*


I'm not even going to argue this point because I see your 'look at the Cote and Leites fights!!' argument coming from miles away. 

AS is just as dominant at MW than GSP is at WW. + AS proved he could dominate a way class above, GSP hasn't (yet).



> Did we all forget that BJ Penn gave Lyoto Machida the second toughest fight of his career?


Irrelevant on many levels. 



> Put this fight into perspective. We have the best wrestler in MMA who also has explosive submissions and ground and pound, and the best striking at his division. *You keep saying "oh well he only has good striking because they fear his TDs,"* which is blindingly ignorant - but even if that were true why would it be any different against Silva?


When did I say that? You need to stop the strawman tactics. 

GSP's technical striking is good-very good. I said it looks great because people are constantly thinking about being TDd when they fight him. 

We had this discussion before, BJ beats GSP in a boxing match and Alves beats him in K-1. In MMA when you add TDs in the equation, GSP is a superior MMA striker than both. I'm pretty sure he'll out-strike Hardy too. 



> *why would it be any different against Silva?*
> 
> If world class wrestlers (broke that down in another post) are so terrified of GSP's wrestling that it makes them awful strikers... what does that say of someone who has the worst TDD in the P4P rankings? You don't think Silva is going to fear the take-downs?
> 
> ...


Thats a good question and one that we can debate about.

You have to breakdown this fight stylistically and more thoroughly than just 'GSP is a great wrestler, Silva has weak TDD so GSP wins'. 

GSP is rather an outside fighter (he isn't very good in close, where he gets hit a lot more). He keeps his opponents at bay with his kicks and jabs to set up his very explosive and well-timed shots.

Basically he starts out-striking his opponents who are already worried about being TDd and tentative standing up (BJ and Thiago) and as the rounds go on, he also makes them worried about his striking, which makes his TDs even easier to get. GSP's game is very smart, effective and well thought-out.

Thiago Alves is a very aggressive and coming-forward striker, which made GSP's job easier at TDing him. Everyone knows that it's easier to close the distance on somebody who's coming-forward aggressively. AS is neither a coming-forward striker, nor an over-aggressive one. 

He can backpedal all night and pick GSP apart standing with his superior jab. GSP will NOT out-jab AS. He'll shoot in and I'm sure he'll get some TDs but sometimes he'll have a tougher time at getting a hold of Silva, regardless of how lackluster his TDD is. 

GSP has a shot in a 3 rounder to get a UD but in a 5 rounder (title fight) he'd get KOd sooner or later imo.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Xerxes said:


> *The difference between you and me is that I'm trying to breakdown match-ups objectively without having my favorite fighters' nuts in my mouth while I type*.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't have it both ways Khov.


I didn't think MODS were supposed to talk to members like this? I'm pretty sure if he said something like that to you it would be a quick temp ban.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Stokes said:


> I didn't think MODS were supposed to talk to members like this? I'm pretty sure if he said something like that to you it would be a quick temp ban.


If you read my posts, I rarely if ever talk like that to a member. Khov's a great member, though some of his opinions kinda irritated me in the past and I let him know already. It doesnt have anything to do with me being a mod. 

Saying what he said with me having GSP in my AVY and my profile stating my favorite fighter is GSP was laughable imo (and border line trollish tbh).

And to answer your question: no it wouldnt be a temp ban or a ban. 

Anyway, let's keep the thread on topic please and not derail it.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> If you read my posts, I rarely if ever talk like that to a member. Khov's a great member, though some of his opinions kinda irritated me in the past and I let him know already. It doesnt have anything to do with me being a mod.
> 
> Saying what he said with me having GSP in my AVY and my profile stating my favorite fighter is GSP was laughable imo (and border line trollish tbh).
> 
> ...



I have annoying opinions and you're the one who thinks Alves would win in a K1 match against GSP... :confused05:

So when GSP shoots in and takes Silva down in the first few seconds of this fight, we'll see what your opinion looks like then. Until then you'll just insult my "strawman tactics" ("GSP's striking is great because people are inconstant fear of his TDs" = you only think his striking is good because they fear the takedowns, huge insult to a Shotokan black belt who outboxed BJ Penn). BTW why don't you see my complete wrestling breakdown before calling me names and saying my opinions aren't fact based. 

You're the one who thinks someone with low-tier TDD and horrible composure during GnP is a good stylistic match-up for the best wrestler and ground-and-pounder in MMA...:confused05: 


Sig bet when this fight eventually happens?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I have annoying opinions and you're the one who thinks Alves would win in a K1 match against GSP... :confused05:


Yes I think Thiago' pure striking skills are better than GSP's and he'd beat him under K1 rules.

I also think BJ's pure boxing skills are better than GSP's and he'd decisively beat him under boxing rules. 

We've discussed this not too long ago Khov:



> *Khov*- Use all K1 rules, I think GSP would devastate everyone he already has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> So when GSP shoots in and takes Silva down in the first few seconds of this fight, we'll see what your opinion looks like till then. Until then you'll just insult my "strawman tactics" ("GSP's striking is great because people are inconstant fear of his TDs" = you only think his striking is good because they fear the takedowns, huge insult to a Shotokan black belt who outboxed BJ Penn)


So you don't know the difference between 'great' and 'good-very good'?

Imo GSP's striking isn't great but in an MMA context when you add the TDs, it is great. 



> Sig bet when this fight eventually happens? The odds of Silva winning it are very low stylistically, he struggles with lower tier wrestlers and he's never faced a striker as good as GSP.


I'll be rooting for GSP all night and I hate betting against my favorite fighters. So no I won't take this sig bet (as a matter of fact I hope you're right and GSP wins this fight. Do you believe me?)

However, you talked about 'odds' and we can have this sig bet if you want:

I bet you that AS would be the odds favorite to most bookies. Sig bet?


PS: stay on topic, I didnt call you names and stop taking advantage of the situation. If you have a problem PM me or the thread will get derailed and I'll have to close it.


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

*BJ's Boxing?*

Gsp out boxed the hell out of BJ ! They exchanded many time on thier feet and George clearly out classed him.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

GSP has a lightning fast jab, intense power in his hooks, near perfect outside-circling, lands almost all his unorthodox strikes (backfists, spinning back kicks, switch kicks), has great headmovement, a great clinch, fantastic elbows... In short he's a GREAT striker. 


You think his opponents fearing his take-down make his striking better... why don't you go watch some Jake Shields fights? That philosophy is simply flawed and demeaning to GSP's accomplishments. GSP's striking is incredible because he's an _incredible striker._ No other reason.

Infact... name one more accomplished striker that Silva has ever faced? Freddy Roach said BJ Penn is the best MMA striker in the world, and GSP outstruck him. And he outstruck Alves. 


Then name one more accomplished ground and pounder he's ever faced?

This by far would be the hardest fight of Silva's career.

How about this bet? I'll bet you that in an MMAF poll Silva is the decisive underdog? :thumbsup:


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Cptmats said:


> Gsp out boxed the hell out of BJ ! They exchanded many time on thier feet and George clearly out classed him.


He definitely did in the rematch.



khoveraki said:


> GSP has a lightning fast jab, intense power in his hooks, near perfect outside-circling, lands almost all his unorthodox strikes (backfists, spinning back kicks, switch kicks), has great headmovement, a great clinch, fantastic elbows... In short he's a GREAT striker.
> 
> 
> *You think his opponents fearing his take-down make his striking better...*


His striking is good but yes, I believe him being the best TD artist in MMA makes his striking look better. 



> why don't you go watch some Jake Shields fights? That philosophy is simply flawed and demeaning to GSP's accomplishments. GSP's striking is incredible because he's an _incredible striker._ No other reason.


Are you really comparing Jake Shields' TDs to GSP's?



> Infact... name one more accomplished striker that Silva has ever faced? Freddy Roach said BJ Penn is the best MMA striker in the world, and GSP outstruck him. And he outstruck Alves.


Iirc Roach said BJ was the best boxer in MMA, not striker. 

I never denied GSP out-struck both of them and that he's the best _MMA_ striker of all of them. I'm just saying MMA striking =/= pure striking just as MMA wrestling =/= pure wrestling. 



> Then name one more accomplished ground and pounder he's ever faced?
> 
> *This by far would be the hardest fight of Silva's career.*
> 
> GSP


Maybe but you don't think it'd be GSP's hardest fight in his career also?

Do you take the sig bet or no?


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> He definitely did in the rematch.


 I think the gouge to the eye and the clip to the nose made the first round of the first fight look bad (cause of all the blood), but imo he shut him out in the first fight as well, three close rounds to none .....and the most rediculous part....Gsp won the fight but Bj got the tittle shot !


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> He definitely did in the rematch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sigbetting on the odds, when one fighter moves up a weightclass the odds will basically always be against him no matter where you bet. 

This is an MMA fight, and GSP has one of the most effective MMA games in the world. Silva won't be able to dance around and stop GSP's rhythm. And GSP's still hungry, dying to prove that he's the best. This will likely be Silva's last fight before retirement, that plays a factor as well.

The odds are against Silva on every other level. 

Silva is likely the best striker GSP will face (although BJ Penn is one of the top boxers in MMA and gave Lyoto his hardest test before Shogun, so even this is arguable), but he's not the best wrestler, submissionist, or ground and pounder. GSP will easily be the very best wrestler, MMA-submissionist, ground and pounder, and striker that Silva will ever face - unless of course he ends up boxing RJJ.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> How about this bet? I'll bet you that in an MMAF poll Silva is the decisive underdog? :thumbsup:


lol no 

Because I too think he'll be the favorite in our polls since most of the time people pick their favorite fighters to win and GSP is a much bigger fan favorite than AS on MMAF. 



> Not sigbetting on the odds, when one fighter moves up a weightclass the odds will basically always be against him no matter where you bet.
> 
> This is an MMA fight, and GSP has one of the most effective MMA games in the world. Silva won't be able to dance around and stop GSP's rhythm. And GSP's still hungry, dying to prove that he's the best. This will likely be Silva's last fight before retirement, that plays a factor as well.


Betting odds are a much more accurate assessment of each fighter's chances in a match-up. 

I'm willing to sig bet you that the odds makers (who are MMA *experts*) will have AS as the favorite in this fight and GSP as the underdog. Because they'd think AS would win. 

Since you aren't take the sig bet, I'm assuming you agree they will. 

I'd love to take your sig bet but as I said, I hate betting ($ or sig bet) against my favorite fighters. 



> The odds are against Silva on every other level.
> 
> Silva is likely the best striker GSP will face (although BJ Penn is one of the top boxers in MMA and gave Lyoto his hardest test before Shogun, so even this is arguable), but he's not the best wrestler, submissionist, or ground and pounder. GSP will easily be the very best wrestler, MMA-submissionist, ground and pounder, and striker that Silva will ever face - unless of course he ends up boxing RJJ.


AS isn't just an amazing striker. He's also a great fighter. There's a good reason why he's a top 3 P4P along with Fedor and GSP. 

Look man. GSP is great at WW but we havent seen him go up in weight and perform. What makes you so sure he'd look as good at MW as he does at WW?? There is a possibility he won't perform as well at MW. 



Cptmats said:


> I think the gouge to the eye and the clip to the nose made the first round of the first fight look bad (cause of all the blood), but imo he shut him out in the first fight as well, three close rounds to none .....and the most rediculous part....Gsp won the fight but Bj got the tittle shot !


Good points on the eye poke and nose clipping. It did mess up GSP's face but I'm pretty sure BJ landed a lot more strikes than GSP (hence out-struck him). 

BJ got the shot because GSP was injured iirc (groin injury, again )


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Chonan and Takase, my bad. I'm so bad with the asian MMA fighters last names.
> 
> Agreed that Silva has evolved tremendously from Takase and Chonan but watch Leites and Cote, this isn't an invincible fighter and he's not some unstoppable force. I know we're all still star-struck about the Forrest win. Fans tend to think that how a fighter defeated his last opponent, that's how he'll defeat all his opponents.
> 
> ...


Much of the debate has already taken place above and I think that both sides have a convincing argument. I will have to watch the Leites and Cote fights again (I would have already but the damn Barracuda at work won't allow). IIRC, Leites was trying real hard to bait AS into a ground game however that never happened and we had a 5 round snoozefest. Cote on the other hand was a shame with his knee giving out. IMO that could have been one sick fight.

I will say that GSP is one damn impressive fighter. One of his best attributes to domination is his ability to pass guard at will and gain a dominant position for the GnP. 

I'm sure he would take AS down at some point in a fight however I don't think he could pass the guard as easily as he has shown in the past. 

And as strong as GSP seems at WW, I am not convinced that translates as the same at MW. When we talk about AS and Hendo, as far as competition is concerned, a point made is that they are fighting guys who are generally bigger and stronger at 185 and 205. I have to agree with an earlier post that AS's strength is deceptive because he appears so lean.

The stand up/striking also has to go to AS. His head movement, striking while back peddling and just being a hard target to hit in general I think would give GSP fits all night. I will say that in previous posts it would seem that some tend to underestimate or even downplay the stand up of GSP. It IS very good, just not as good as Silva's.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

i still find it amazing ppl are just ASSUMING gsp can move up and beat the most dominant MW of our time without question and actually get upset that others dont agree. Amazing.

GSP wont even beat Nate. Flat out. Dont point at sparring sessions for anything, they dont go hard and they allow GSP to get them down and work his game, that's how you train with bigger guys, you dont have them come in and go all out and hurt you before your fight.

Ill bet that GSP couldnt beat Andy, Hendo, Nate, Vitor or Franklin and he would have trouble with Maia, Belcher and Wandy but he may beat them. 

It's just ridiculously hard to move up and he is already pretty packed with lean muscle. If he gets bigger he is definately losing more attributes then gaining. His lack of KO power will be much more evident at MW where guys get KO'd alot more often then WW and i dont think he can outpower and take down the 1st half of my list at will or in the case of Nate, Hendo and Rich i dont know if he can take them down at all.

Even WWs like Fitch and Alves get up from the TDs many times, why wouldnt bigger stronger guys?? Guys who are more dangerous standing aswell?? 

The real proof is GSP himself really saying he wants no part of Anderson recently. At least not in the forseeable future so i think you guys will have to keep this bet on hold.

Hey Machida is only a few pounds less then Fedor, if he gained weight "the right way" wouldnt his elusive style and counter punching and his TDD make a great matchup stylistically?? Sure why not, too bad he will get stomped too. Same arguement really and a losing one imo

BTW my boy Cain has a relationship with blackhouse and has trained with Machida before, im sure in preparation for a GSP fight they could have Cain come in and simulate non stop TDs and get Anderson ready. Really not much GSP can do to simulate Andersons striking without getting KTFO in the gym.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

His KO power would increase at MW though. But I agree, Hendo and Nate would be tough fights for GSP @ MW. 

Maia? He'd beat him standing up imo. Rich, Wandy and Vitor: he'd strike with them for a little while and TD them.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> His KO power would increase at MW though. But I agree, Hendo and Nate would be tough fights for GSP @ MW.
> 
> Maia? He'd beat him standing up imo. Rich, Wandy and Vitor: he'd strike with them for a little while and TD them.


 i would be interested in seeing GSP in top control vs Maia, im sure it would end up there.

Striking with Wandy and Vitor even for limited time is always dangerous, more dangerous then anybody GSP has traded hands with imo (esp Vitor). Both those guys are known to flurry with some crazy handspeed and if they get GSP backing up for a few seconds he could be in trouble. I dont think he could outstrike either, altho he may be able to take them down, would be interesting for sure.

Im not sure he could take Rich down. Rich is at least as good a striker as GSP imo. I would make this his 1st fight at MW to find out if he can hang at all, altho Rich seems unwilling to really go all the way back down to 185 

Basically im saying it's ridiculous to think GSP can run thru the MW division nevermind the man on top of the division. Ppl are asking GSP to bite off way more then he can chew. Let him get a couple MW fights under his belt. Maybe Sonnen, another fight im not sure he could win.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

Cptmats said:


> I think the gouge to the eye and the clip to the nose made the first round of the first fight look bad (cause of all the blood), but imo he shut him out in the first fight as well, three close rounds to none .....and the most rediculous part....Gsp won the fight but Bj got the tittle shot !


No in the first round BJ definitely won the striking. he slipped and countered GSPs Jab and was quicker to the punch which kept making GSP miss badly. Georges did land some good jabs but every time he did BJ would land one simultaneously. Georges landed some nice leg kicks early on in the round too but as the round went on BJ started to see them coming. Also BJs punches have alot more pepper on them he throws hooks and uppercuts whereas GSP was throwing mostly jabs.

Edit: lol its funny about the eye poke cause I think it looks like he punched him with his second knuckles if you know what I mean. the ones in the middle of your fingers and at the end of the round when watching the replay joe rogan says: "It looks like a thumb...a thumb or a knuckle went right in the eye" makes me laugh.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

At this time, I'd say Vitor is more dangerous than Wandy standing up. Unfortunately Wandy's lost a lot handspeed since his Pride days and his striking isnt as explosive as it used to be 

They're both dangerous strikers but they can get over-aggressive with their flurries and that'd only make GSP's task at TDing them easier imo. 

Rich doesnt have tremendous KO power and Im sure GSP could strike with him for a while and set up his shots. 

Rich, Sexyama or Belcher would make for a good 1st fight for GSP @ MW. Tossing him at AS right off the bat with no warm up would be a mistake imo, even though stylistically he has a shot at beating him (especially in a 3 rounder).


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Xerxes said:


> His KO power would increase at MW though. But I agree, Hendo and Nate would be tough fights for GSP @ MW.
> 
> Maia? He'd beat him standing up imo. Rich, Wandy and Vitor: he'd strike with them for a little while and TD them.


Agreed i think they would all be tough fights but he puts the hole package together better than anyone. Not sure he would have i big prob with the weight....look how big he wass going into the third hughs fight.....had to be 185-190


----------

